# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Vinogradska - novosti?

## mama x1

Tamo sam rodila početkom 2005. I idem opet za jedno mjesec dana, roditi(da ne bude zabune  :Grin:  ). 
Zanima me jeli bilo kakvih promjena? Sobe, gledanje bebe (tada je bilo da tata može vidjeti bebu samo jednom, čak ni bombonjera nije pomogla), posjeti(još su uvijek na onom hodniku?), išta novog?

----------


## marka99

rodila prije mjesec dana,posjeti svaki dan u hodniku između 4 i 5 ako se ne varam, katastrofa, vidiš bebu na minuti preko stakla (uključujući tate), nema posebnog gledanja, moji su jednom prilikom zakasnili i došli 5 minuta iza 5 i gl... sestre nisu htjele pokazati bebu  :Evil or Very Mad:  
sobe, vruće do bola, znojiš se i ne znaš kaj bi sa sobom, 4 cure u sobi, wc i kupaona novi i jako pristojni....ne znam kaj više te zanima, mislim da ti je to to

----------


## Diami

Kako su bebice s mamom i koliko ih ostave s mamom poslije poroda, odn. da li uopće?

----------


## RinaS

> Kako su bebice s mamom i koliko ih ostave s mamom poslije poroda, odn. da li uopće?


Jedva na par minuta u dva navrata. Odmah kad bebica izadje i poslije kad ju operu i umotaju u dekicu.

----------


## Stijena

Znači po ovome se stvarno ništa nije promijenilo u ove 3 godine  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ja isto ponovno namjeravam tamo roditi, ali možda s malo drugačijim stavom............koji opet ne znam koliko će mi pomoći :/

----------


## RinaS

> Ja isto ponovno namjeravam tamo roditi, ali možda s malo drugačijim stavom............koji opet ne znam koliko će mi pomoći :/


A kojim stavom? Jer meni je moj "novi" stav puno pomogao kod drugog poroda.

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ja isto ponovno namjeravam tamo roditi, ali možda s malo drugačijim stavom............koji opet ne znam koliko će mi pomoći :/
> 
> 
> A kojim stavom? Jer meni je moj "novi" stav puno pomogao kod drugog poroda.


sa stavom da kažem što želim, prvenstveno po pitanju poroda, ako je izvedivo, naravno, a onda i da zahtjevam da mi bebu donose na podoj, a ne da ga šopaju formulama ko prošli put, pa kad ga donesu on sit blaženo spava i ne zanima ga ništa na svijetu, a najmanje cicanje........hmmmmmmmmm :/

----------


## Djenka

Rodila prije 14 dana. Imaju nove krevete u svim boksovima, prilikom izgona ih uspravljaju u polusjedeči položaj što je meni neusporedivo olakšalo izgon. Muž bio svih 6,5 sati samnom u boksu, nakon poroda islikavali se, izljubili i onda je malac išao na kontrolu, a ja dobila večeru u boks.
Posjete su od 15h do 16h, gledanje beba je u 16 h točno, nakon toga ih nose mamama na podoje pa ne smije biti kašnjenja s vizitama. Buđenje u 5h, mjerenje temp., dovođenje beba. Između 7.30 i 8 velika vizita pa doručak, bebe od 9 do 11h, zatim pedijatrijska vizita, zatim ručak, bebe 13-15h, vizita, bebe 16.30-18.00, večera, mala vizita, bebe 21-23h.
Velika kupaona čista, ima vrata, još uvijek puše u zadnjem wc-u, ali ih pojačano ganja jedan doktor pa mi se čini da je manje nego prije. Nemaju skoro nikad svojih spavačica pa se smije nositi bilo što... piđame, kratke hlačice, majice... U sobama podosta vruče. Sestre fenomenalne, nasmiješene, drage...

----------


## pile

Djenka, 
da li je tata morao proći nekakav tečaj da bi mogao prisustvovati porodu?
Da li možda nešto takvo organiziraju u Vinogradskoj?


Hvala.

----------


## Djenka

Nije potreban tečaj. MM je bio na tečaju prije godinu i pol u Domu zdravlja samnom, ali ga na oba poroda nitko nije pitao da li je prošao tečaj.

----------


## MartinaK

Ja bi nadodala da sam imala super iskustvo sa liječnicima i babicama, baš su bili super super! Da su se još i predstavili ili nosili pločice sa imenima znala bi koga pohvaliti ili poslati kolače i kavu za gablec. ovako samo pozitivno vibram!!

Sretno!!  :Love:

----------


## andiko

Djenka, daj reci jel' treba M kupit onaj zeleni neznamkaksetozove za obuć u ljekarni ili to dobije u bolnici?

----------


## Djenka

ne treba kupit, al ćete se dobro nasmijati kad krenete brojati rupe na njegovom mantilu  :Smile: 
Ako dobije jedan s prorezom ispod desnog pazuha sve do kraja... krivac je moj korpulentni muž.

----------


## andiko

> ne treba kupit, al ćete se dobro nasmijati kad krenete brojati rupe na njegovom mantilu 
> Ako dobije jedan s prorezom ispod desnog pazuha sve do kraja... krivac je moj korpulentni muž.


Nije ni moj sića   :Laughing:  Baš ti hvala na friškim informacijama za Vinogradsku. Ja sam za tjedan-dva na redu   :Grin:  
Ako se sjetiš još nečeg korisnog - napiši.
 :Love:

----------


## Djenka

Čini mi se najkorisnije kao info dati da mi se čini najbolje maknuti sve loše predrasude prema medicinarima i svem ostalom osoblju tamo, prije ulaska u rodilište. Meni su sve sestre bile tako drage i brižne, i doktorice koji su me pregledavale također, da su me svaki dan iznova iznenađivali zbog pozitive prema meni, a brijem da je to uvelike zato što sam i ja pozitivu dijelila šakom i kapom dok sam bila tamo. Jednostavno sam se ugodno osjećala tamo, tih par dana. Kao i svi drugi ljudi i oni reagiraju na smiješak i koju ljubaznu riječ.
A šta je je, češće dobiju koju grubu, nego lijepu.

E da, nema ograničenja na gledanje bebe po danima. Moju su iznosili na pokazivanje preko stakla sva tri dana.

----------


## RinaS

I cure, ako ne zelite da vam nadohranjuju bebe recite pedijatrici, ona na bebin karton napise "iskljucivo dojenje". I, kako mi je jedna sestra tamo rekla (Zila) za njh je rijec pedijatra zakon, bebicu ti donesu kak god je gladna (sto i nije izvan rasporeda), a po noci te probude da dodjes do njih podojiti bebaca. Ja sam to zahtjevala, misleci da nis od toga, a kad ono, fakat to naprave. Zato njima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

kad to zatražiš?poslije poroda?

----------


## RinaS

Ja sam zatrazila kad su mi je prvi put odnosili iz sobe

----------


## Stijena

> I cure, ako ne zelite da vam nadohranjuju bebe recite pedijatrici, ona na bebin karton napise "iskljucivo dojenje". I, kako mi je jedna sestra tamo rekla (Zila) za njh je rijec pedijatra zakon, bebicu ti donesu kak god je gladna (sto i nije izvan rasporeda), a po noci te probude da dodjes do njih podojiti bebaca. Ja sam to zahtjevala, misleci da nis od toga, a kad ono, fakat to naprave. Zato njima velika


pa recimo o ovom stavu sam ja pričala..........i namjeravam ga nekako izvesti, pogotovo ako mališa bude tako mali ko patrik pa će dojenje ionako već biti dvoljno problematično i bez duda i bočica

----------


## marka99

istna za dojenje, no ja to nisam znala, zaradila upalu i tek onda meni   :Evil or Very Mad:  sestra kaže, pa možemo vam ga nositi na podoj kada god se probudi. halo????sad mi to veliš???? iako, nisam sigurna da to ide lako jer moja cimerica je imala jako puno mlijeka i molila je da izdojeno mlijeko daju bebi kada zatraži....to im je bilo komplicirano pa od toga nije bilo ništa. iako još jednom pohvaljujem osoblje rađaone, sestre (posebno Karmelu)i babice (stariji plavu debeljuškastu), prekrasne doktore (Bolačna, Košec, Butorac), mogu reć grrr   :Evil or Very Mad:  na sestre na odjelu babinjača, većina živčana i mlada kao da im se neda raditi, niti jedna mi nije pomogla oko mojih prsa, čak štoviše jedan smjena mi je govorila ni slučajno izdajati stvorit ćete još više mlijeka, a druga smjena kaže izdajati, izdajati, izdajati...prsa se u prvih 4 dana kako sam došla doma uz sav trud i masiranje, dojenje i izdajanje pretvorile u gromade, mastiits...užas  :Crying or Very sad:  i niš od dojenja.e one su me stvarno naljutile....no dobro kažu, uzdaj se u se i u svoje kljuse!

----------


## magaly

Ja sam rodila prije točno 2 mj. mogu sve samo nahvaliti od doktora do
sestara, stvarno su svi ljubazni i dragi, posebno mogu pohvaliti mladu doktoricu Tomić i sestru Andreu koja je samnom bila u box-u cijelo vrijeme i masirala mi pred kraj poroda leđa   :Love:   stvarno su svi super, budući da nije bilo mjesta na odjelu provela sam jedno 2 i pol dana u predrađaoni,kad god nam je nešto trebalo došle su k nama u rodu od 5 sekundi i sve su bile ljubazne.
Inaće ovo mi je bio 4. porod u Vinogradskoj, i sve je uvijek bilo super  :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

Djenka, puno hvala na opisu.. 
Trebam roditi krajem 7. mjeseca i nekako se premisljam za tu Vinogradsku, jer sam jedino o toj bolnici cula pozitivne stvari.. Dobro, ima i kod drugih ali ne toliko... 

Tek sam se sad prvi puta logirala na Rodu, ima li jos koja buduca mamica da ceka bebu u tom terminu i da ide u Vinogradsku (da okupimo ekipu za kavu na hodniku  )

Ono sto me jos zanima, kakva je mogucnost tusiranja nakon klizme?

----------


## little duck

Ja sam rodila krajem 4.mjeseca. Sve najbolje o ljudima koji su me poradjali, i inace svih 4 dana u bolnici vise-manje je proslo odlicno. Meni su nakon klizme dali da se otusiram, a zasto ne bi? I njima je ugodnije raditi kasnije  :Razz:  . Dan kada sam radjala je bila takva guzva, tako da sam zaprimljena u 10 do 11, a smjestili su me u boks tek oko 14 sati. Rodila sam u 17.17. Babica je bila odlicna, ekipa za epiduralnu takodjer, osim nekog tipa, tehnicara, koji nije imao pojma sto radi, svi su mu govorili sta i kako, izludjivao me,ali on je bio tamo samo da pomogne, nije nista bitnoga radio... Bolnicki uvjeti su tako tako, iako je sve dosta uredno. Bilo bi i urednije da nema neurednih pacijentica...Hrana je koma, ali za 3 dana sta sam bila tamo, nema veze, nisam bila gladna...

----------


## marka99

tuširanje da!i to je krasno, puste te na miru da to obaviš, mogla sam se tuširati koliko sam htjela i čak nije bilo tako neuredno kako sam mislila. doduše ja sam došla u 6 ujutro pa je možda sve bilo fino, ali stvarno sam mogla biti na wc-u i tušu koliko sam htjela i uopće me nisu požurivali.u petrovoj sam čula da nema tuširanja nakon klizme užas :shock:

----------


## dinasta80

rodila krajem 4 mj i samo pohvale  :Smile:   za moja 3 dana provedena tamo osoblje je bilo krasno,wc-i i tuševi čisti i iako nas je bilo 80-ak taj vikend sve je super funkcioniralo!!!

----------


## Proud mummy

Koliko je u prosjeku zena u sobi? Onak, jel zna biti guzva (posjetila sam frendicu koja je rodila u Petrovoj i zgrozila se koliko ih je tamo bilo i opcenito kako tamo sve funkcionira), pa da znam na sto da budem spremna ovdje...
Sorry sto vas davim sa pitanjima, prva trudnoca, prvi bebac, a bolnice ne volim nikako...  :Kiss:

----------


## HNB

u Vinogradskoj su sobe s cetiri krevet.
Barem je tako bilo kad sam ja rodila.

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## trinaest

Da, cetiri su zene u sobi, al meni je to i odgovaralo (mislim na guzvu u sobi), imas s kim pricati, razmijeniti iskustva i sl.

----------


## Proud mummy

Ma to je super. Jos ako te potrefi da su neke normalne zenskice i gdje ces bolje...Pogotovo ako imaju vise djece, a ja onak, sa prvim tamo... Mislim da ce me izbaciti iz sobe kad pocnem ispitivati sve kaj me zanima   :Smile:

----------


## anek

Kad sam ja bila /prije 4 godine, carski/ u sobi su sa mnom bile još 2 žene, i bilo mi je super. 
Tako smo se skompale da smo ostale u kontaktu i nakon bolnice   :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

Hm, ima li mozda ovdje koja buduca mamica da joj je termin krajem 7. mjeseca i da ide u Vinogradsku?   :Smile:

----------


## loonalee

> Hm, ima li mozda ovdje koja buduca mamica da joj je termin krajem 7. mjeseca i da ide u Vinogradsku?


termin mi nije baš krajem 7., već početak 8., al' to je tu negdje, zar ne? (2.8  :Smile:  )

Prvi porod mi je bio u Vinogradskoj i zapravo je bilo sve super iako sam morala biti u bolnici 12 dana (zbog bebe) i 13-ti dan morala se vratiti na kiretazu jer je ostalo malo posteljice...

Puno sam razmišljala o drugim opcijama (Austrija, Varazdin, Rijeka, Sv.Duh...), ali kako se priblizava termin, sve više razmišljam da ponovo odem u Vinogradsku...

----------


## Proud mummy

ja sam isto razmisljala o tome, pa sam dosla do zakljucka da cu radije taj novac staviti na stednu knjizicu i jednog dana malu platiti ratu faksa, dio svadbe ili tako nekaj...
meni je termin 30.07., ali mozda se i produzi, pa pitam jel imam drustvo za neku kavicu   :Razz:

----------


## Stijena

[quote="loonalee"]


> Puno sam razmišljala o drugim opcijama (Austrija, *Varazdin*, Rijeka, *Sv.Duh*...), ali kako se priblizava termin, sve više razmišljam da ponovo odem u Vinogradsku...


X

----------


## Stijena

zapravo ovako  :Embarassed:  




> Puno sam razmišljala o drugim opcijama (Austrija, *Varazdin,* Rijeka, *Sv.Duh*...), ali kako se priblizava termin, sve više razmišljam da ponovo odem u Vinogradsku...


X

----------


## loonalee

> meni je termin 30.07., ali mozda se i produzi, pa pitam jel imam drustvo za neku kavicu


eto vidiš, mozda se baš potrefimo!  :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

To bi bilo fenomenalno...
Vidim po potpisu da vec imas jednog bebolinaca, tako da cu te u tom slucaju ispiliti sa pitanjima, pa mislim da bus nekako prije nego kaj trebas izasla iz bolnice samo da mene ne slusas   :Laughing:

----------


## loonalee

:Grin:

----------


## saska7

eh, sasvim OT, ali tak mi je super da sam konacno naletila na nekog tko je blizu mene po terminu  :Smile: 

meni je prva opcija Vz, ali kako sam prvi put rodila u Vinogradskoj, nekak si mislim da ukoliko bude bilo IKAKVIH problema idem opet tamo cisto iz varijante - bolje ono zlo koe poznam nego nesto nepoznato.

nemojte me kriv shvatiti, Vinogradska je sasvim ok, ali kako sam se u medjuvremenu odlucila malo vise posvetiti sebi i nauciti sto vise o porodu, a nakon iskustva sa prvim klincem znam i sto mi je vazno u prvih par dana, tipa cijelodnevni boravak s klincem, dojenje i sto prirodniji porod, nekak mi Vinogradska ne odgovara...
pratim temu stalno za svaki slucaj ako se do 8mj nesto promijeni odem opet tamo  :Wink:

----------


## levinja

Još će ljudi mislit da organiziramo tulum! I meni je termin 30.07. iako mislim da će biti koji dan kasnije.
Idem u Vinogradsku jer sam već jednom to iskusila, poznamo doktore, sestre, proceduru i put do rodilišta!!   :Grin:

----------


## trinaest

Ma kaj ti je bed postavljati pitanja, ja jos nisam naisla na osobu koja ti na njih ne bi htjela odgovarati, pa taman da se vidi kak je upucena. Ja sam prvi put dosadjivala pitanjima, a drugi put (prije 2 mj) sam na njh odgovarala, odlican feeling. 
Oba su mi puta u sobi bile super cure, (a s onima od prvog puta jos sam u kontaktu), a potrefilo se da je oba puta jedna od njih bila  totalno opičena, pa sam umirala od smijeha.

----------


## Proud mummy

Hehehe, zbilja ce ispasti tulum   :Laughing:  
Iako, ja sam jucer bila kod doktora, pa mi je rekao da se mali moze i pozuriti pa stici i tjedan dana prije koliki je sad vec....

----------


## Marijica

Mi se u Vinogradskoj pojavljujemo oko 20.07.   :Joggler:  
Nadamo se da dečko neće požurit.   :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

Mislim da bi si trebale staviti naljepnice sa nickovima da se prepoznamo u rodilistu   :Laughing:

----------


## mala Mia

cure molim vas ako netko zna ko radi u trudničkoj čet. ili petkom,moram na prvi pregled tamo a nemrem ih dobit na tel. hvala unaprijed..

----------


## anek

četvrtak: dr. Herman
petak: dr. Sabolović Rudan

----------


## anek

četvrtak: dr. Herman
petak: dr. Sabolović Rudan

----------


## Leilani-m

petkom je i dr. Butorac

----------


## mala Mia

hvala....a koji je bolji,tj.ugodniji...

----------


## HNB

Svi su dobri.
Ja sam isla kod dr. Hermana i sve pet   :Smile:

----------


## ivy

ajd plis da ne trazim po forumu uputite me do koliko sati se mogu predati knjizice za pregled ujutro i jel imam sanse bez uputnice, naime, moram u ponedjeljak u vinogradsku, a socijalna gynica mi radi taj dan popodne, s tim da sam danas (petak)bila kod svog privatnika i on mi je rekao da se obavezno javim u ponedjeljak u bolnicu
i jel se jako dugo ceka?

----------


## teta

Sabolović Rudman je doktorica...ja baš bila jučer i žena je savršena...em u pristupu, em u pregledu nemrem ju dovoljno nahvalit   :Kiss:   radila mi je amnioskopiju na jedva uloživ jedan prst čega sam se panično bojala jer sam mislila da će me rastrančirati zato jer nisam dovoljno otvorena ali nisam ništa osjetila   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## teta

knjižice ti se predaju do 11 ujutro...a za uputnicu ti nisam ziher možda ti progledaju kroz prste pa da doneseš drugi dan ili ćeš morati platiti pregled nemam ti pojma stvarno  :/  
u pon ti je doktorica Košec isto jedna predraga žena...ja isto idem u pon pa se možda vidimo   :Smile:

----------


## teta

e da čekanje hmmm pa oko 2 sata prosjek   :Rolling Eyes:   a nekak mi se čini da se manje čeka ak dođeš kasnije nego rano ujutro jer onda ti odu na vizitu pa ih nema oko sat vremena pa si tam bezveze, a poslije 10 se nekak sve pokrene pa ide brzo...

----------


## ivy

e, super bas ti hvala. kak smo u zadnji cas doznali da moram u bolnicu, tak cu morat jos ujutro registrirat auto, pa probat nabavit uputnicu od doktorice iz druge smjene...tak da mi je bas bilo bitno do kad primaju
a, znam da se ceka..to je klasika, ja mislim da bi se cekalo i da nema nikoga ispred  :Smile:  
meni je kosecka bila zakon kad sam radjala alena i super mi je kaj cu na nju naletit
jedino kaj mi je ona njihova vaga pokazala 5 kila vise nego moja doma, pa je bilo sramljenja  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

hm, jel mozda netko zna koliko moze kostati pregled bez uputnice

----------


## Leilani-m

Ja sam jučer bila već drugi put bez uputnice. Ako nemaš uputnicu, plaćaš 120 kn na šalteru nakon pregleda.   :Smile:  

Meni je problem doći do uputnice jer mi je zbog preseljenja soc.gin. na krugom kraju grada, a i tamo baš nemaju razumijevanja za trudnice pa mi se znalo dogoditi da čekam po 2 sata (stojeći) samo da dobijem uputnicu.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

A što se čekanja tiče, sve je relativno  :Rolling Eyes:  U svakom slučaju ne isplati se doći prije 9, jer doktor/ica dolazi najranije u 9 poslije vizite na odjelu.
Ja sam svaki put došla oko 10, i svaki put čekam različito - minimalno sat vremena, a jučer sam bila gotova tek nešto prije 13.

Mislim da nije loše doći malo prije 11 jer se do tad uglavnom raziđe gužva pa sve ide malo brže.

I ja sam bila kod dr. Sabolović jučer na pregledu i stvarno je žena super. Radila amnioskopiju (1 prst otvorena), ljubazna, nježna, sve objasnila.  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

ajd nije cak ni tak puno 120 kuna
nekad bi prije covjek to dao nego se navlacio po cekaonama...trudan :Smile:

----------


## Leilani-m

Slažem se 8) 
Puno mi je manji problem dati 120 kuna, nego ići tramvajem ili još gore taxijem do soc.gin (auto mi je u kvaru, mm radi i ne može dobiti slobodan dan, namam nikog drugog da me vozika) pa tamo čekati i natezati se sa neljubaznom sestrom koja prije trunica uzima sve druge na pregled dok meni treba samo uputnica  :Smile:  

A meni otečene noge, očekujem trudove svaki čas (ali malcu je izgleda ugodno unutra pa se još nije javio), u tramvaju sam zadnji put morala stajati (a bilo je naglog kočenja)... Sve u svemu, previše izgubljenih živaca, previše rizika u usporedbi sa 120 kn 8)

----------


## anek

> JI ja sam bila kod dr. Sabolović jučer na pregledu i stvarno je žena super. Radila amnioskopiju (1 prst otvorena), ljubazna, nježna, sve objasnila.


hej, i ja sam bila, u isto vrijeme jučer kod nje na pregledu!   :Wink:

----------


## ivy

pa ljudi kad vam je termin, ocito ste blizu i izgleda da cemo se vidjeti gore..naime ja cu u ponedjeljak vjerovatno ostat na odjelu (iako sam 37 tjedana  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## Leilani-m

> hej, i ja sam bila, u isto vrijeme jučer kod nje na pregledu!


Onda smo se vidjele   :Smile:  
Ja sam većinu vremena čitala Geo  :Grin:

----------


## teta

ja sam bila sa sister i njezinim malim, onim kaj je vrištao i šetao se okolo čekajući mene da završim pregled   :Grin:  
meni je termin bio prije tjedan dana   :Rolling Eyes:   tak da možda i mene sutra ostave za indukciju al ću probat iskemijat bar još dva dana ovisno o tome kakva će mi biti plodna voda....radije bi nekak da mi samo krene al kad neće mala van nego se riće kao da će još 2 mjeseca bit unutra  :shock:

----------


## Leilani-m

> tak da možda i mene sutra ostave za indukciju al ću probat iskemijat bar još dva dana ovisno o tome kakva će mi biti plodna voda....radije bi nekak da mi samo krene al kad neće mala van nego se riće kao da će još 2 mjeseca bit unutra  :shock:


Meni je danas termin, a mali tulumari u trbuhu i baš mu je super  :Laughing:  
Ja se sve nadam da bi mi moglo krenuti večeras-sutra pa se možda i vidimo tamo :D 

Inače, otišao mi je sluzni čep, portio skraćena na 3/4, otvorena 1 prst.. probat ću danas sa malo dužom i žešćom šetnjicom pa ga možda nagovorim da izađe  :Laughing:

----------


## Stijena

> jedino kaj mi je ona njihova vaga pokazala 5 kila vise nego moja doma, pa je bilo sramljenja


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  i meni i tak su me oprale i doktorica i ona sestra od 150 kila  :Rolling Eyes:  a ja dobila "samo" 16 :shock:

----------


## Proud mummy

Pozdrav mamama i buducim mamama...
Opet ja sa tonom pitanja - drago mi je da se ne mora imati uputnica (imam otprilike slican problem sa soc. ginicem, a trudnocu vodim kod privatnika). Dajte mi samo recite kakav je sistem ako se dodje bez uputnice - gdje se i kako onda prijavljuje?

I pitanjce za mame koje su rodile gore - ima li na viziti stazista i jel se moze traziti da ne budu ako jesu?

Sorry sto davim, termin mi je uskoro, a ja sam vec sad sva u panici....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Leilani-m

Nikakva posebna procedura ako nemaš uputnicu. Najnormalnije dođeš, čekaš pregled i kad to sve obaviš samo odeš do šaltera sa nalazom od pregleda i kažeš da plaćaš trudnički pregled  :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

Trebam predati zdravstvenu na salter ili kako?
Znam da sam dosadna, ali nisam jos nikad bila pa me sad sve zanima...

----------


## Leilani-m

Ne trebaš predavati zdravstvenu, samo nalaz koji dr napiše nakon pregleda.
Ja sam im jednom dala i zdravstvenu pa su mi je skoro izgubili  :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

:Kiss:  
Hvala ti puno...
Kako napreduje odluka da danas rodis?   :Smile:

----------


## Leilani-m

Nema još poroda za mene, bar ne ako ne želim na indukciju (a ne želim  :Smile:  )

CTG savršen, ja doma i u ponedjeljak na kontrolu plodne vode  :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

Ajde, drzim fige....   :Kiss:  
Hm, opet se ponavljam, ali zna li koja kakva je stvar sa stazistima tamo?

----------


## Leilani-m

> Ajde, drzim fige....   
> Hm, opet se ponavljam, ali zna li koja kakva je stvar sa stazistima tamo?


Ja sam jako zadovoljna, kako sam jučer bila već 5. put tamo na kontroli, svaki put mi je bio netko drugi i koliko mi se čini da su svi ok, ljubazni, spremni razgovarati i dogovoriti se   :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

A da ti pricekas negdje do kraja 7. mjeseca pa da odemo zajedno roditi?  vidim da imas iskustva, koje bi meni dobro doslo, pa onak, za podrsku?
 :?

----------


## Leilani-m

Mislim da bi mi to bilo ipak malo predugo za čekati  :Laughing:  
Ali s obzirom kako se malac ponaša - sve je moguće, možda ostane do vrtića unutra  :Laughing:

----------


## Cubana

> Hm, opet se ponavljam, ali zna li koja kakva je stvar sa stazistima tamo?


Stažista ima svugdje (osim kod Podobnika, vjerojatno). Moraju i oni negdje nešto naučiti.

----------


## Proud mummy

> Proud mummy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hm, opet se ponavljam, ali zna li koja kakva je stvar sa stazistima tamo?
> 
> 
> Stažista ima svugdje (osim kod Podobnika, vjerojatno). Moraju i oni negdje nešto naučiti.


Ma sve to stoji, to je ok, samo pitam jesu oni ok

----------


## Cubana

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Proud mummy prvotno napisa
> ...


Oni samo gledaju. Ako i to.

----------


## Diami

Pitanje - ima li u vinogradskoj apartmana, i ako ima - je li tamo moguće imati cijelo vrijeme bebicu kod sebe ili i tamo donose i odnose bebicu?

----------


## marka99

imaju apartman, čak se i ne plaća ali...prednost imaju cure s HIV-om, hepatitisom i sličnim bolestima tako da ti ga u principu i ne nude jer ako se takva nadje a ti si u apartmanu sele te od tamo i stavljaju nju. ja sam imala vezu i tražila apartman no preporuka je bila NE jer on mora biti prazan za njih. e sada, vidjela sam da se i diskuturalo o tome kako je to zaleći u sobu u kojoj su bile tolike bolesne cure...ne znam, ja osobno mislim da se takve bolesti ne prenose samo tako i da je sve dobrano dezinficirano no opet, meni moja veza nije preporučila apartman. primjera radi, lejla šehović je gore rodila i nisu je stavili u apartman nego su ispraznili jednu običnu sobu za nju te je ona tako bila sama.je sam se grozila puno cura u sobi no bilo nas je 3, čisto ok. što se tiče bebica i da li su one u apartmanu stalno s tobom, taj dio ne znam ali moram reći da ako si u sobi puno je s tobom, osim tijekom noći od 23-05, vizite, ručka i doručka.

----------


## Diami

Ajde, dobro je znati. U ostalim bolnicama se plaća u pravilu oko 500kn po danu, a može se dobiti samo ako je prazan naravno, nema rezervacija.

Dvoumim se oko rodilišta, iako sam tek u 5. mjesecu. Ustvari mi je rooming-in jako važan, ali s druge strane za vinogradsku sam čula puno dobrih stvari općenito - dobra higijena, ljubazno osoblje...

Ako se zamoli da nose bebu kad plače, da li hoće ispuniti želju?

----------


## Cubana

Ja sam u sobi bila sa još 3 žene i bila sam presretna što su tamo i što nisam sama. Toliko veselje je naprosto predivno dijeliti, a još ako imaš koga što pitati, kome pomoći savjetom...
Mi smo se stvarno napričale, nadojile... Ne bih bila sama ni da mi nude. Al bih da je beba samnom cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## blackie

Diami, prvi put kad dođe pedijatrica u vizitu odmah joj reci da želiš dojiti na zahtjev. Ona to upiše u bebin karton, iznad bebinog krevetića u dječjoj sobi stave opasku pa to vide sve sestre kad dodju u smjenu i nose ti bebu na podoj bez problema. Noću te dođu probuditi pa ideš dojiti bebu u dječju sobu da ne ometaš san ostalim curama u sobi. 
Jako su ok po tom pitanju i sve se da lijepo dogovoriti. Ja sam rodila krajem travnja u Vinogradskoj, napravila sam tako i sve je šljakalo. Bila je jedino jedna pedijatrica kojoj se ta ideja valjda nije sviđala pa kad je ona bila u smjeni nikad nisam znala hoće li mi donositi bebu na zahtjev ili zajedno s ostalim bebama (rodila sam na carski pa smo bile u rodilištu 6 dana i sve stigle prostudirati). Uglavnom, preporučam Vinogradsku.
Sretno!

----------


## Diami

Ovo mi je drago čuti!  :D  Još jedan plusić za vinogradsku... 

Novo pitanje - tata na porodu - da li smije od početka biti sa mnom ili tek na samom izgonu? Ako se ne varam, za tečaj je ok i iz doma zdravlja potvrda?

Što se tiče apartmana, meni je to bila samo "opcija za izvlačenje rooming-ina" ilitiga što više boravka s bebom. I meni bi bilo draže biti s cimericama.

----------


## blackie

tata je na porodu cijelo vrijeme, tj. od trenutka kad ti to poželiš   :Grin:  , a ne treba mu baš nikakav tečaj, pa ni onaj iz DZ

----------


## spajalica

samo da dodam za tate, buduci da je ljetno vrijeme, ne pustaju buduce oceve u kratkim halcama i one koji su prehladjeni. ovo su im jedini uvijeti.

----------


## Diami

Ovo je već puno plusića za vinogradsku. 

Kad su posjete, tata vidi bebu kroz staklo ili? 

Moja će bebica biti kasnojesenska, na samom kraju 11. mjeseca, pa kratke hlače neće biti tema.   :Wink:   A za svaki slučaj tatu ćemo šopati limunima i drugim prirodnim "pojačivačima imuniteta", da ne bi bilo...

Kakvi su stolovi u rađaoni, čula sam da su nove dobili navodno? I kako im funkcionira organizacija predrađaona/rađaona, kada prebacuju i jel tata i u predrađaoni sa mnom? I za kraj, koliko dugo smo skupa nakon poroda, stigne li se obaviti prvi podoj?

Puno vam hvala za strpljivo odgovaranje!   :Smile:

----------


## marka99

da, na žalost svi vide bebu samo preko stakla i to je po meni jedino katastrofično u vinogradskoj, naime, svi se naguraju na staklo, vidiš bebu na sekunud i odmah je odnose pa je mm bio jako tužan što bebu i ne raspoznaje skoro  :Laughing:  

krevete u boxu su navodno dobili nove, koji te u izgonu stavi u sjedeći položaj, ja rodila u veljači i tada ih nisu imali ali kako čujem od svih, njihovi kreveti su već tada biloi bolji od mnogih rađaonica. 
muž je s tobom od ulaska u box do kraja, bebu su mi stavili na prsa na sekundu nakon porođaja i odnijeli no ja sam bila premorena, nakon cijelog dana u boxu tak da mi nije bilo do ničega nego do tuširanja i spavanja....inače, tamo je praksa da odmah ideš u box nakon pripreme pa u predrađaonu i ne ideš. ja sam morala jer sam dugo bila u boxum neotvorena i bez trudova, pa su imali gužvu is atvili me na 1 sat u predrađaonu i mom muž samnom  :Saint:  

eto, i dalje mislim da je vinogradska sada naj za rodit...

----------


## ronin

nije takva praksa....ako si otvorena 4 cm ideš u box,inače-u predrađaonu

----------


## Diami

Puno hvala na odgovorima!

Vjerojatno dio  postupka ovisi i o gužvi. Ako nije neka velika gužva onda možda i prije prebace u box. Drago mi je čuti i za krevete.

A staklo - hm, nekako ćemo izgurati, ako se odlučimo za to rodilište, muž je ionako planirao sav godišnji uzeti kad se beba rodi, pa će se onda detaljno upoznati!   :Smile:

----------


## Diami

E, da, kakvi su prema želji da se u trudovima malo hoda npr.? Da li je CTG nužno stalno prikopčan ili se može dogovoriti? Hm, mislim si sad kad sam postavila pitanje - vjerojatno i to ovisi o gužvi i o smjeni i o sposobnosti za dogovaranje...

----------


## loonalee

> knjižice ti se predaju do 11 ujutro...a za uputnicu ti nisam ziher možda ti progledaju kroz prste pa da doneseš drugi dan ili ćeš morati platiti pregled nemam ti pojma stvarno  :/  
> u pon ti je doktorica Košec isto jedna predraga žena...ja isto idem u pon pa se možda vidimo

----------


## loonalee

:Embarassed:   nešto sam zabrljala..Htjedoh pitati:




> knjižice ti se predaju do 11 ujutro)


Da li i trudničke knjizice? Naime ja je uopće nemam..Samo obične nalaze privatnog ginekologa...

----------


## Palagruža

Loonalee, meni je termin 13.08. i isto planiram rodit u Vinogradskoj. Mozda se i vidimo  :Smile:  Ni ja nemam trudnicku knjizicu nego nalaze od privatnika.
Pridruzujem se Diami s pitanjem dozvole li malo hodanja tijekom trudova? Zna li netko?

----------


## marka99

prikopčana stalno na ctg stoga od hodanja ništa a ni odlaska na wc, no kažu neke cure da se možda možeš izboriti za to, kada sam ja bila tamo, a bila sam cijeli dan, niti jedna cura se nije digla s kreveta već smo sve bile tamo...i dalje kažem, ja sam došla otvorena 1 prst i odmah me smjestili u box i tamo provela idućih 10 sati

----------


## Diami

A jesi ti pitala ili si možda vidjela da je koja od drugih cura pitala, pa joj nisu dali? Jer ak se može dogovoriti, to je pozitivni pomak, a ak baš ne daju, to je pak već minus...  :/

----------


## marka99

nisam vidjela da je neka pitala, ja nisam, tak da to ne znam, ali mislim da je neko na forumu rekao prije da se može...pa eto, možda ti se javi netko ko je uspio

----------


## Stijena

> nešto sam zabrljala..Htjedoh pitati:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  teta prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


doduše nije novost iz vingradske ali tako je bilo prije 3 godie (i kusur) - ako dolaziš s uputnicom, onda ostavljaš knjižicu (zdravstvenu) i uputnicu, ako imaš samo nalaze od privatnog ginekologa bez uputnice (kao npr. ja) onda ostavljaš samo nalaze jer im knjižica ionako ne treba jer pregled plaćaš.

što se tiče hodanja za vrijeme trudova mene su prije 3 godine pustili šetat koliko sam htjela samo što baš i nisam bila previše u stanju. Došla sam u pola 8 ujutro jedan prst otvorena s trudovima na 5 minuta i rekli su mi brzo ćete čim se oslobodi koji box. Onda kad se oslobodio box stavili me unutra i na ctg (na koji nisam bila stalno prikopčana), ali sam mogla biti u kojem god hoću položaju...........poslije kad su se trudovi prorijedili a još uvijek se nisam otvarala, pustili su me u predrađaonu da radim što hoću - pijem, jedem, šećem, ali naravno sve pod nadzorom liječnika ............još su me par puta pregledavali i stavljali na ctg i tek negdje oko pol 8 navečer kad mi je pukao vodenjak su me stavili natrag u box.
to očito opet ovisi na kojeg doktora ili sestru naletiš :/

----------


## spajalica

prvi put, prije skoro tri godine, sam stalno bila prikopcanana ctg, ali meni je od prvog trudapa do izgona proslo oko 4 sata, pa to inije bilo tako strasno. MM je cijelo vrijeme bio samnom u boxu. vodu mi nisu dali da pijem, vec sam imala one gaze koje je MM namakao u vodu.
drugi put, prije godinu dana nisam bila uopce prikljucena na ctg, ali sam dosal kod njih vec 10 cm otvorena i sve sto su mi mogli reci je bilo pa gospodjo tiskajte. ali balerina je malo zapela pa ipak nisam samo legla na stol i obavila to   :Wink:  . pustili su me da lezim kako god je meni pasalo. kad sam stigla rekli su MM da saceka malo, a onda kad su vidjeli situaciju, primalja je samo rekla dajte zovite buduceg oca da ne zakasni   :Laughing:  .
u oba slucaja imala sam istog doktora, ali druge primalje. koje su u oba slucaja bile super. ono sto mi se urezalo u sjecanje je na drugom porodu,pri trudu zgrabila sam ruku od sestre Irine i nisam je pustala, ali ono sto mi je jako znacilo da me je i ona mene uhvatila, a u tome je fakat bilo puno podrske i ljudskosti. to je sccena koje se uvijek sjetim kad se sjecam poroda. sve drugo mi je onako mutno.

----------


## laumi

I ja se opet priključujem pohvalama za Vinogradsku. Sva tri puta sam bila zadovoljna. Nakon carskog čak puštaju muževe isti dan na intenzivnu.
A što se tiče dojenja na zahtjev, tražite to od pedijatrice i ona upiše u bebin karton pa sestre onda moraju bebu donijeti mami kad beba traži.

----------


## ZIMA

> nešto sam zabrljala..Htjedoh pitati:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  teta prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ja isto nemam trudničku knjižicu ali mi je rečeno da ostavim zadnji nalaz od ginekologa, uputnicu i zdravstvenu ( ako plaćaš onda ne treba ).
Upozorenje - užasna je gužva. Počeli su g.o. pa su dva doma zdravlja prebacili pacijente k njima a i kod njih su krenuli g.o. Ja sam bila ovaj tjedan i čekala sam od 9 do pola dva.

----------


## ivy

bok
jel netko zna da li se bas mora narucivati za ultrazvuk ili se mogu praviti blesava i samo doc i trazit da me prime?
ne bi ja forsirala da mi nije fakat vazno

----------


## moon&sun

Samo za double test se koliko ja znam prima kad dođeš, a sve ostalo naručivanje, i to tek za 3-4 tjedna.
Kada sam pred 2-3 mjeseca zvala druge bolnice, ni kod njih nije bilo brže.
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## emea

To naručivanje za ultrazvuk u Vinogradskoj mi je bilo zanimljivo. Ako zoveš telefonom onda ima mjesta tek za x mjeseci. Ali ako ti oni na ultrazvuku napišu "kontrola za 7 dana" onda ima mjesta za 3 dana.  :? 
Dakle, nekako sumljam u to da su baš tako pretrpani. Ako gin. napiše na uputnici neku "požurnicu" možda bi te mogli ugurat. Pa ne možeš zaustavit trudnoču da dođeš na ultrazvuk.
Ja sam se uvijek naručivala pa i za 7 dana. 
A kad je bilo hitno tj. panika van radnog vremena onda primaju.

----------


## ivy

je, evo friske informacije za sve koje zanima - ako bih se danas narucila dobila bih termin 1.9., ali posto mi je hitno, mogu doci i danas i objasniti da mi je hitno

----------


## Palagruža

Imam dva pitanja u vezi Vinogradske.
Prvo se tice ultrazvuka. Zadnji uzv sam obavila kod svoje priv. doktorice s 34tj. i par dana i bilo je sve u savrsenom redu. Trebam li jos u bolnici otic na uzv? Bila sam u bolnici na kontroli s 36tj., ali samo u trudnickoj ambulanti, i tada nitko nije spominjao uzv, a ja zaboravila pitat. Realno, mislim da nema potrebe, ali ne bih htjela da me netko opere zbog neceg sto nisam napravila, a kao trebala sam.
Drugo, treba li nosit pelene za bebu kad idem rodit? Tnx.

----------


## ivy

a cuj, to kaj ti nitko nije spomenuo to ti samo znaci da se moras brinuti sama za sebe :Smile: njih ti tam nije bas previse briga
ne znam ti bas odgovor, meni je privatnik stalno govorio kad da dodjem kod njega na pregled, a on mi je uvijek radio ultrazvuk
a inace, mozda ti je bolje ostat kod privatnika na uzv, jer se u bolnici ceka sto godina ako se hoces naruciti

pelene trebas za izlazak iz rodilista, nekih dva komada ak se beba slucajno ukaka u ovu prvu pa ju odmah trebaju presvuc i to ti muz donese kad dodje po tebe, nema potrebe da to ti nosis

----------


## moon&sun

> Imam dva pitanja u vezi Vinogradske.
> Prvo se tice ultrazvuka. Zadnji uzv sam obavila kod svoje priv. doktorice s 34tj. i par dana i bilo je sve u savrsenom redu. Trebam li jos u bolnici otic na uzv? Bila sam u bolnici na kontroli s 36tj., ali samo u trudnickoj ambulanti, i tada nitko nije spominjao uzv, a ja zaboravila pitat. Realno, mislim da nema potrebe, ali ne bih htjela da me netko opere zbog neceg sto nisam napravila, a kao trebala sam.
> Drugo, treba li nosit pelene za bebu kad idem rodit? Tnx.


Koliko znam, bilo bi uputno prje poroda napraviti jedan UZV da se sve još jednom prekontrolira, i vidi veličina bebe.
Meni su to napravili i tjedan- dva pred porod, i kada sam došla na porod. Ne znam jel to praksa ili su radili zato jer je moj mali bio veliki -da vide jel ću moći normalno roditi(?)

----------


## Palagruža

> to kaj ti nitko nije spomenuo to ti samo znaci da se moras brinuti sama za sebenjih ti tam nije bas previse briga


Da, tako nekako sam i ja mislila. Nazvat cu ih u pon i probat se narucit, a ako me ne mogu utrpat onda cu otic do svoje privatne doce na jos jedan uzv. Ako ne rodim prije nego sto se ona vrati s godisnjeg   :Laughing:

----------


## Palagruža

Da sama odgovorim na svoje pitanje o ultrazvuku (saznala odgovor jutros u trudnickoj ambulanti), mozda nekom drugom posluzi informacija. 
Buduci da sam na zadnjem uzv-u bila kod svoje doce s 35 tj. i bilo je sve ok, ne moram vise dolaziti kod njih. Tj. kad dodjem rodit, onda ce mi napravit i uzv i to je to. Ima smisla   :Smile:

----------


## Diami

Pitanjce - koliko dugo bude beba s mamom nakon poroda? Pitala sam i prije nekog vremena već, samo provjeravam da li se što mijenja na bolje... :/

----------


## Cubana

> Da sama odgovorim na svoje pitanje o ultrazvuku (saznala odgovor jutros u trudnickoj ambulanti), mozda nekom drugom posluzi informacija. 
> Buduci da sam na zadnjem uzv-u bila kod svoje doce s 35 tj. i bilo je sve ok, ne moram vise dolaziti kod njih. Tj. kad dodjem rodit, onda ce mi napravit i uzv i to je to. Ima smisla


Ima smisla. Tim više što procjene težine u poodmakloj trudnoći nisu baš precizne, sad već i pipaju vodeću čest... tako da uzv i nema neke koristi (što manje to bolje).

----------


## little duck

> Pitanjce - koliko dugo bude beba s mamom nakon poroda? Pitala sam i prije nekog vremena već, samo provjeravam da li se što mijenja na bolje... :/


Vrlo kratko, barem u mome slucaju. I nisu mi je dali na podoj odmah, ali vjerujem da je to zbog epiduralne bilo...tako da je prvi podoj bio tek nakon 4 sata  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

bebu ti daju odmah na porodu da ju poljubis (sunce moje malo me pogledalo u oci  :Smile:  ), a ja sam ju bez obzira na carski dobila jako brzo u intenzivnu. vjerovatno ovisi kad rodis, ja sam rodila u 1 popodne (sivanje do 2 i nesto) i u 3 sam dobila bebu na redovni podoj. doduse, nisam bas mogla doci k sebi pa ju je sestra odnjela ali bitna je namjera da mi ju daju

----------


## Diami

I dalje skupljam informacije - pa dajte drage cure koje ste nedavno rodile u Vinogradskoj, recite jel istina da imaju nove stolove za rađanje koji se daju dobro podešavati?

Negdje je pisalo da su ih prije pola godine (ili više) dobili, ali još nisu bili montirani, pa me zanima je li tu ima napretka zadnjih mjeseci.

Thanks unaprijed!

----------


## ivy

meni su definitivno bili novi, jer sam zadnji put radjala prije 3 godine, pa je valda to to. i dosta se toga ponovilo na odjelu..osim spavacica :Smile:

----------


## little duck

Ja sam rodila 24.04.08. i taj dan su ih postavili. Rodila sam s epiduralnom, pa sam morala lezati u boksu 4 sata, i bas mi je bilo udobno  :Razz:

----------


## davorkica

novi su,ja sam rodila 16.06.08. Fino su se mogli namjestit bas kako mi je odgovaralo  :D

----------


## spajalica

[quote="ivy"dosta se toga ponovilo na odjelu..osim spavacica :Smile: [/quote]
ja sam rodila prosle godine u 7. mjesecu i tad su bas dobili nove spavacice. tad mi je babica rekla evo stigle su nove spavacice, samo sto ce zas kojih mjesec dva izgledati kao da su iz proslog stoljeca. dakle oni dobivaju nove, ali se jako brzo pohabaju.

----------


## davorkica

meni je jedini problem bio jastuk koji je pretvrd pa sam MM trazila da mi donese od doma neki,a i bolje sam se mogla namjestit za dojenje s vise jastuka

----------


## Sandee

Kakva je situacija s rasporedom doktora u trudnickoj ambulanti sad kad su godisnji zavrsili? Ima li netko frisku informaciju?

----------


## Diami

I kakve su vizite?

----------


## little duck

Ja sam rodila u cetvrtak, a u petak je bila nekakva "velika" vizita, kada ide hrpa doktora u vizitu, cijela svita...  :Wink:  Ma OK, taj dan su nas malo detaljnije pogledali, pocistili dobro sobe, iako i inace su uredni...Ostale dane je sve nabrzaka. Meni je inace to bilo toliko bedasto sto ih moras cekati s gacicama dolje  :Rolling Eyes:  a oni ponekad kasne pa ti tako lezis i lezis...i lezis...Ma mi u sobi smo umirale od smijeha.

----------


## Diami

Zar još uvijek to praksiraju?  :shock:  :/

----------


## bubica27

Koja je procedura ako prebivalištem ne spadam za Vinogradsku, a htjela bih tamo roditi?
Trebam  uputnicu za 20tj trudnoće, pa da l da se samo tamo naručim; je l me mogu odbit;  da ih molim da me prime il da se pravim luda   :Grin:  ?
Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## bubica27

[quote="little duck"]Ja sam rodila u cetvrtak[quote]
Čestitam!

----------


## little duck

Hvala, Bubica..Mi smo ti vec "veeeliki", 4 mjeseca smo prosli. Ja sam isla kod privatnog ginica koji povremeno operira u Vinogradskoj, pa kada su me ulovili trudovi prvo sam kod njega na pregled, pa ih je on nazvao da stizem. Bez uputnice. Za inace ne znam...

I da, Diami, nazalost, da, jos uvijek je tako.No nije to kraj svijeta, mi smo iz toga napravili zezanciju u sobi... :D

----------


## bubica27

> Hvala, Bubica..Mi smo ti vec "veeeliki", 4 mjeseca smo prosli.


 8) a ja mislila da si rodila sad u četvrtak, nisam ni računala koji je danas dan, a već nam pišeš   :Laughing:

----------


## Diami

Vinogradska uglavnom ne radi probleme oko primanja trudnica koje ne spadaju tamo. Izgleda da gužva nije došla do neke alarmantne razine, pa uspijevaju to hendlati bez većih problema. Zato Sv. Duh zna raditi probleme - kako koji dan, ovisno o gužvi.

----------


## Diami

Jel treba za Vinogradsku nešto nositi? Spavaćice, pelene?

----------


## little duck

> Jel treba za Vinogradsku nešto nositi? Spavaćice, pelene?


Ponesi si spavacicu koju, jer im se zna dogoditi da im nestane, a trebat ce ti da se presvuces. Bilo je zena i u pidjamama. Pelene ne treba, ali im je jedan dan navodno ponestalo :? pa su isli po sobama pitati da li tko ima... Bas mi je to nekako bio bad, u kojem nam je stanju zdravstvo. Ja sam si ponesla i tablete protiv bolova, paracetamol, i zamjenu za Voltaren Rapid, zove se Diklorapid, zbog stezanja maternice...

----------


## Neroslava

Jeste čule za ove 2 blizanke, primalje iz Vinogradske, i muža od jedne, anesteziologa iz Vinogradske kaj su zajedno sa sinčićem stradali u ovoj prometnoj u nedjelju....   :Sad:   :Sad:   Baš čitam na Večernjakovom sajtu. Koji užas.

----------

Sve one koje su poznavale sestru Karmelu (primalja u Vinogradskoj), mogu reći da nas je prerano napustila u tragičnoj prometnoj nesreći 31.08.2008. pokraj Varaždina!


http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/blac...56501/index.do



http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/blac...do?fotoIndex=0



Hvala joj na svemu!
RIP

----------


## marka99

potpisujem za karmelu....rodila sam prije 6 mjeseci tamo, ona i babica blaženka ostale su mi u sjećanju kao super žene, ugodne, profesionalne, bile uz mene cijelo vrijeme mog dugog poroda...ježim se jer sam nju fakat zapamtila i ne mogu vjerovati...

----------


## laumi

Poznavala sam ih sve...bili su predivni ljudi, dragi i skromni...  :Crying or Very sad:  

Tri puta sam rodila u Vinogradskoj i sestra Karmela mi je ostala u naročito lijepom sjećanju.

Strašna tragedija...  :Sad:

----------


## Palagruža

Ne mogu vjerovati. Sestra Karmela mi je bila na porodu prije samo 19 dana. I dobra mi je bila. Uzasno mi je zao.

----------


## spajalica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Neroslava

Cure, ja sutra idem 1. put na pregled u TA u Vinogradsku, baš sam nekak znatiželjna koji će me doktor zapast, jel uopće još ureduju po onom nekadašnjem rasporedu od prije godišnjih i kak će to izgledat. Dala mi je soc. ginićka uputnicu za pregled u TA i za CTG, kad su ga vama radili?? Ja sutra ulazim u 37.tj.

----------


## (maša)

nikad neznaš koji će doktor biti...ja išla ponedjeljkom....bila na 3 pregleda a nijednom me dr. Košec nije pregledala...

meni ctg radili na hitnoj 2 tj prije poroda jer sam mislila da mi voda curi i na porodu..na redovnom pregledu samo poslušaju srčeko...

----------


## Willow

i ja se spremam prvi put u vinogradsku, pa imam pitanjce:
trebam li odmah uzeti uputnicu i za ultrazvuk ili samo za trudničku ambulantu? ili da uzmem 2 uputnice odjednom (meni se ne ide 10x kod soc. ginića)
kad je najbolje doći, oko koliko sati da izbjegnem višesatno čekanje?

i ima li još kakvih novosti, vidim da u zadnje vrijeme slabo pišete na ovoj temi...

----------


## Anna8

Da , i mene sve ovo zanima? Ajmo tete, vi koje imate novosti iz Vinogradske pomozite nama koje se tamo spremamo!  :Love:

----------


## ZIMA

Dvije uputnice. Gužva je kako kad ali sigurno je bolje doći negdje oko 10, obavezno prije 11 jer poslije više ne primaju uputnice.

----------


## Neroslava

> i ja se spremam prvi put u vinogradsku, pa imam pitanjce:
> trebam li odmah uzeti uputnicu i za ultrazvuk ili samo za trudničku ambulantu? ili da uzmem 2 uputnice odjednom (meni se ne ide 10x kod soc. ginića)
> kad je najbolje doći, oko koliko sati da izbjegnem višesatno čekanje?
> 
> i ima li još kakvih novosti, vidim da u zadnje vrijeme slabo pišete na ovoj temi...


Za pregled mislim da je najbolje doć iza 10, tad obicno već pregledaju dio trudnica, izbjegneš čekanje od 7 do iza 9 (neke žene dođu tak rano) kad još ni ne počnu pregledavat jer su oko 8 tek u viziti pa iza toga imaju sastanak), a još stigneš predat zdravstvenu (primaju do 11h). Ja sam nedavno rodila u Vinogradskoj, a sve skupa sam tamo boravila 3 tj. pa sam savladala rutinu, upoznala doktore, sestre, hodnike, tuševe  :Grin: ... Ugl. mogu odgovorit kaj koga zanima.

Ukratko, imam samo riječi hvale za rodilište, sestre, doktore i sve skupa. Osjećala sam se sigurno i dobro, na odjelu mi je bilo onolko super kolko god boravak u bolnici može bit super. Sretna sam što sam izabrala baš to rodilište. Najviše su me razveselile drage i tople sestre za bebe koje je svaka rodilja mogla pitati za pomoć oko dojenja, i ne samo to, nego bi one same tokom dojenja obilazile sobe i pitale treba li tko pomoć, ide li s dojenjem, kad bi uzimale bebe pitale bi imate li mlijeka, jel beba jela i sl. Najviše me raznježilo kad mi je sestra Zila donjela malog sat vremena ranije nego ostale bebe jer je gladan drečao tam kod njih, micek mali  :Heart: 

Doktori su bili simpatični i skoro uvijek nasmijani, a najbolji mi je bio Ivičević. O njemu sam se naslušala svakakvih priča, ali ja u 3 tj. boravka tamo nisam naletila ni na jedan njegov loš dan. Dapače, u razgovoru s hrpom ostalih trudnica složile smo se da je možda najtemeljitiji doktor tamo. Meni je, uz ostalo, definitivno bio najviše simpa. Eto. Ko što rekoh, ako koga kaj zanima, pitajte, možda mogu pomoć.

----------


## Lucas

Neroslava - da li je mm bio s tobom na porodu?
kako je prošao porod?Epiziotomija?  da li su poštivali tvoje želje oko poroda?

----------


## Diami

Pisale su cure da se s pedijatrima može dogovoriti "dojenje na zahtjev" kad malene donose i ako izvan rasporeda zaplaču, a po noći dođi po tebe. No, zadnja info je da kao "treba imati neki razlog" da se to upiše na karton bebe. Znaš li nešto o tome?

Jesi li imala kakve želje oko poroda i kako si s time prošla?

----------


## Neroslava

> Neroslava - da li je mm bio s tobom na porodu?
> kako je prošao porod?Epiziotomija?  da li su poštivali tvoje želje oko poroda?


*Lucas, Diami*, mm je bio samnom u boxu, ali porod nije napredovao (nisam dobivala prave trudove pa nije bilo ni potrebe da razmišljam o epiduralnoj) pa sam na kraju završila na carskom, tako da taj dio naravno nije mogao biti samnom, već je čekao ispred pa su mu pokazali bebu nakon carskog i pustili su ga kratko k meni na intenzivnu kad su me smjestili u sobu. Prije carskog su me bili pitali želim li spinalnu ili opću anesteziju, i strpljivo su se trudili jedno 15tak min da se ja nariktam kak treba da me mogu pogodit kak treba za spinalnu. Meni je već bilo pomalo neugodno jer se usprkos njihovim objašnjenjima nisam uspjevala ''namjestit'' kak treba, ja bi na njihovom mjestu već bila popi.dila i poslala me na opću, tak da fala tetama anesteziologicama  :Kiss: 

Imala sam napisan plan poroda, ali ga na kraju nisam ni predala - kako sam bila 2 tjedna prije poroda na odjelu, upoznala sam hrpu rodilja i čula njihova iskustva i jednostavno na temelju toga stekla povjerenje u doktore i babice  - da me neće rezati ako ne treba (jer sam upoznala i prvorotkinja i višerotkinja koje nisu rezali, i na svoje uši čula dr. Ivičevića kako hvali babice što jedna prvorotkinja u mojoj sobi nije bila rezana niti je pukla), da mi neće davati drip ako ne bude potrebe, da će mi muža pustiti bez ikakve posebne procedure, da ću moći tražiti i dobiti epiduralnu ako se za to odlučim na licu mjesta i sl.... 




> Pisale su cure da se s pedijatrima može dogovoriti "dojenje na zahtjev" kad malene donose i ako izvan rasporeda zaplaču, a po noći dođi po tebe. No, zadnja info je da kao "treba imati neki razlog" da se to upiše na karton bebe. Znaš li nešto o tome?


Definitivno se može reć pedijatrici ako želiš dojiti na zahtjev, a sad za neki poseban razlog ne znam... Znam da definitvno ne nadohranjuju bebe po difoltu (možda se to tako nekad ranije radilo, ali danas više nije tako), oni ih hrane samo jednom tokom noći (ili po potrebi ako vide da beba na podoju kod mame nije baš ništa pojela - jer ih važu prije i poslije podoja), a ostalo vrijeme su bebe kod mama svakih 2 sata po sat ili 2 sata u komadu, od pola 6 ujutro do 11 h navecer.

----------


## ZIMA

Slažem se u svemu sa Neroslavom. I ja sam bila malo duže na njihovoj brizi ( 2 i pol tjedna ) i stekla sam potpuno isti dojam. Od toga da je Ivičević  8)  do toga da ti plan poroda ne treba jer niti jedna trudnica nije imala više intervencija nego što je potpuno, tj. bilo je žena kod kojih nije bilo uopće. Drago mi je što sam boravila na odjelu prije nego što sam došla roditi jer kada je došao taj trenutak došla sam u bolnicu sa punim povjerenjem. Kasnije smo se u sobi zezale da bi sve trudnice trebale biti 2-3 dana na odjelu umjesto da idu na tečajeve u dom zdravlja jer ono što sam tamo čula i vidjela mi je puno  pomoglo da se pripremim i na porod ( rješilo me straha ) i na sam dolazak bebe.

----------


## ZIMA

potpuno - potrebno   :Laughing:    vrijeme je za spavanje....

----------


## Lucas

Neroslava hvala i   :Kiss:

----------


## Palagruža

Sto se dojenja na zahtjev tice, ja osobno ga nisam trazila, ali kao sto je Neroslava rekla, ne cini mi se da bebe sopaju po difoltu. Moja mala je htjela cicati svaki put kad su mi je donijeli (osim prvi puta nakon poroda, kad je spavala, ali valjda je bila iscrpljena). Za razliku od frendice koja je rodila u Vinogradskoj prije dvije godine - njena beba je uvijek spavala i bljuckala adaptirano mlijeko. Tako da moguce da se nesto promijenilo nabolje u medjuvremenu.

----------


## nela08

Bok svima!
Ja sam sasvim nova na forumu i imam par pitanja (imala sam ih puuuuno više ali drago mi je vidjeti da nas ima više s istim "problemima"). 
Planiram roditi u Vinogradskoj iako nisam iz Zagreba, ali iz svega što sam ovdje pročitala čini mi se kao najbolji izbor. Trudna sam 24 tj. (prva beba).
Evo mojih pitanja:
1. Da li još uvijek nije potreban tečaj za prisustvo na porodu? To mi je malo neobično jer koliko znam sve bolnice traže tečaj, pa se bojim da ne bi bilo problema,a ja neću oditi bez mužića. LOL
2. Da li je potrebno tamo ići na preglede i UZV ili se samo može doći na porod s uputnicom? 
3. Ako treba ići na preglede prije poroda, kako to funkcionira, jel se može naručiti telefonom?
4. Jesu bebe u sobi s mama ili ih donose?
Hvala!  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Diami

1. I dalje nije potreban tečaj.

2. Preporuča se barem jedan pregled u trudničkoj ambulanti, ili s uputnicom ili sama platiš, a ako nije baš totalni kaos i pretrpanost rodilišta - i ako dođeš direktno na porod ne prave probleme u pravilu.

3. Koliko znam, nema naručivanja. Knjižice se primaju do 11 (mislim, nisam 100% sigurna), dođeš i čekaš svoj red - ak nemaš uputnicu, platiš pregled.

4. Na žalost odnose bebe, ali ih često tijekom dana donose. Moguće je tražiti dojenje na zahtjev, pa donose bebača kad zaplače, a po noći te zovu u dječju sobu ako plače. Inače znaju dohranjivati noću.

----------


## nela08

Hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Pisale su cure da se s pedijatrima može dogovoriti "dojenje na zahtjev" kad malene donose i ako izvan rasporeda zaplaču, a po noći dođi po tebe. No, zadnja info je da kao "treba imati neki razlog" da se to upiše na karton bebe.


Valjda bi dovoljan razlog bio taj da sva relevantna medicinske struka preporučuje isključivo dojenje na zahtjev prvih 6 mjeseci kao optimum zdravlja i razvoja djeteta.
U to dakako spadaju i prvi dani.

----------


## ronin

može se dobiti dojenje na zahtjev,ali mnoge žene pogriješe pa pitaju bilo koju sestru koja donese bebu...treba pitati pedijatricu,ona upiše na karton,i sestre to moraju onda poštovati

argument da sestre ne stignu ne stoji jer mnogim ženama paše da im odnose bebe,tako da su nažalost ove druge u i te kakvoj manjini

----------


## Anna8

Zna li netko možda koliko se plaća pregled ako nemaš uputnicu od soc gin?

----------


## Willow

ja sam čula da se pregled  bez uputnice plaća oko 110-120 kn (samo pregled bez uputnice, ne znam za ultrazvuk i CTG)

sama nikako da se odlučim da li otići ili ne na pregled u Vinogradsku, moj (privatni) ginić kaže da nije potrebno prije termina (on ima i CTG), ovdje pak čitam da je poželjno  :? 
po mjestu stanovanja spadam u Vinogradsku... 
kaj vi savjetujete? ušla u 37. tjedan, ako mislim ići, trebala bih ovaj ili idući tjedan u Vinogradsku, zar ne?

----------


## dinasta80

ja sam išla na pregled ali dugo se čeka,gužva je i mislim da nije potrebno ako je sve ok,još k tome i spadaš u vinogradsku iako ni to nije bitno

----------


## ..donata..

Zanima me vezano uz klistir u Vinogradskoj: Da li je moguće tuširanje nakon klistira ili samo vlažne maramice? Nešto sam načula da rodilje same sebi daju klistir (što god to značilo???), pa me zanima jel to istina odnosno kako to izgleda?

----------


## laumi

Može se tuširati nakon klistira. Za samo-davanje klistira nikad nisam čula.

----------


## Točka

> Zanima me vezano uz klistir u Vinogradskoj: Da li je moguće tuširanje nakon klistira ili samo vlažne maramice? Nešto sam načula da rodilje same sebi daju klistir (što god to značilo???), pa me zanima jel to istina odnosno kako to izgleda?


Ma daj molim te....kak bi sama sebi dala klistir??  :Nope:   :shock: 

A za tuširanje ne da je moguće, nego te sestra koja te klistira i uputi da se otuširaš, i ne moraš žuriti što je super.

----------


## nela08

Kad smo kod klistira.....jel to jako neugodan osjećaj? Jedna frendica mi je rekla da njoj uopće nije bilo a druga da bi radije 10 puta rodila nego još jednom išl na klistiranje.....pa sad?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ..donata.. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zanima me vezano uz klistir u Vinogradskoj: Da li je moguće tuširanje nakon klistira ili samo vlažne maramice? Nešto sam načula da rodilje same sebi daju klistir (što god to značilo???), pa me zanima jel to istina odnosno kako to izgleda?
> 
> 
> Ma daj molim te....kak bi sama sebi dala klistir??   :shock:


Nije uopće čudno pitanje, teoretski klistirati se možeš i sama, ne znam samo kako je to tamo u praksi.
Pa nije to neka mudrost: u posudu za klistiranje se uspe tekućina (najčešće obična voda), kraj cijevi se stavi u anus i kad je gotovo "punjenje", slijedi pražnjenje   :Grin:  .
ta kantica sa cijevi se može normalno kupit u apoteci.
neki ljudi to koriste u tretmanima čišćenja organizma, navodno je bilo popularno u hollywoodu...

nije da preporučam, samo da malo demistificiram.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kad smo kod klistira.....jel to jako neugodan osjećaj? Jedna frendica mi je rekla da njoj uopće nije bilo a druga da bi radije 10 puta rodila nego još jednom išl na klistiranje.....pa sad?


osjećaj je izgleda individualan (mada bih ja prije rekla da ima žena kojima ne smeta(a ne kojima je samo klistiranje baš super) i onih kojima smeta), ali sam postupak u cilju pripreme za porod je u najmanju ruku  nepotreban.

----------


## Točka

> Nije uopće čudno pitanje, teoretski klistirati se možeš i sama, ne znam samo kako je to tamo u praksi.
> Pa nije to neka mudrost: u posudu za klistiranje se uspe tekućina (najčešće obična voda), kraj cijevi se stavi u anus i kad je gotovo "punjenje", slijedi pražnjenje   .
> ta kantica sa cijevi se može normalno kupit u apoteci.
> neki ljudi to koriste u tretmanima čišćenja organizma, navodno je bilo popularno u hollywoodu...
> 
> nije da preporučam, samo da malo demistificiram.


Yeah right.... s trbuhom do zuba i dalje tvrdim da je neizvedivo ( tj. bilo bi barem meni).

----------


## Točka

> Kad smo kod klistira.....jel to jako neugodan osjećaj? Jedna frendica mi je rekla da njoj uopće nije bilo a druga da bi radije 10 puta rodila nego još jednom išl na klistiranje.....pa sad?


Meni klistir uopće nije bio neugodan. Možda ovisi i o osobi koja ti ga daje, naime sestra koja ga je meni radila je bila iznimno nježna.

----------


## (maša)

knjižice se primaju od 7.30 do 10.30 ...

ne naručuje se za pregled, samo dođeš i predaš papire...

UZV rade jedino ako sumnjaju na nešto inače ga ne rade dok ne dođeš na porod, dakle samo jedna uputnica

nisam znala ovo da se može pedijatrici reći za dojenje na zahtjev...drugi put ću odma reć da to upiše   :Grin:

----------


## (maša)

klistir, nije neizvediv..ja gledala nedavno neku emisiju o čišćenju organizma pa i to prikazali tj ljudi su sami sebi morali...ugl ako ruka može do guze može se i klistir obavit   :Smile:  

ja ga izbjegla jer sam došla sa trudovima na 4 min i otvorena 8 cm...bila doma skoro cijelo vrijeme...malo me samo obrijali, MM mi nije dao istuširat se pa nisam to obavila   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nije uopće čudno pitanje, teoretski klistirati se možeš i sama, ne znam samo kako je to tamo u praksi.
> Pa nije to neka mudrost: u posudu za klistiranje se uspe tekućina (najčešće obična voda), kraj cijevi se stavi u anus i kad je gotovo "punjenje", slijedi pražnjenje   .
> ta kantica sa cijevi se može normalno kupit u apoteci.
> neki ljudi to koriste u tretmanima čišćenja organizma, navodno je bilo popularno u hollywoodu...
> 
> nije da preporučam, samo da malo demistificiram.
> ...


pa ruka ide prema anusu, ne preko trbuha. kako god.

----------


## Djenka

U vezi samoklistiranja, vjerojatno su aludirali na ispijanje ricinusovog ulja, što se često u Vinogradskoj daje za poticanje trudova, naravno ako želite. Jer od silnog pražnjenja, često krenu i trudovi. Ja ga pila dvaput, i draži mi je klistir. Puno draži.

----------


## Felix

ricinusovo ulje ima svoje rizike i nije bas za preporuku trudnicama. :/  neki ga koriste kao 'prirodno' poticanje trudova, ali daleko je i to od prirodnog...

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne samo da je ricinusovo ulje neprirodno (kao i svaka indukcija, uostalom), nego je i opasno.



> http://www.mothering.com/sections/ex...html#castoroil
> 
> 
> Castor oil is one of the most unpleasant ways to induce labor. It makes the mother nauseous and it often causes diarrhea. Furthermore its safety has not been evaluated by large randomized controlled studies. *I personally know about several cases of fetus distress during labor obviously related to the use of castor oil.* I use this opportunity to mention that women often ask me about 'natural' methods of labor induction. My answer is that there are no natural methods of induction. If a method is effective, it means that it is not natural, because it has preceded the signals given by the baby. We understand today that the fetus participates in the initiation of labor by sending messages that mean: 'I am ready'. (For example the mature baby's lungs can release in the amniotic fluid factors that play a role in birth physiology). Whatever the method, an induced labor is usually longer and more difficult (therefore more dangerous) than a labor that started spontaneously. Instead of being impatient and taking castor oil, it would be wiser to rely on ultrasound scans in order to check that the amount of amniotic fluid is still normal. This is the best way to reassure the health professionals. Today we routinely offer mothers-to-be a great number of useless scans. We must realize that the most useful ones are those done 'on demand' when the pregnancy is longer than usual.

----------


## Točka

> Točka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> ...


Fakat se ne želim prepirat, samo bih naglasila da sa onom aparaturom za klistir kojom barataju u Vinogradskoj nema šanse da si ga sama dam.
Aparatura je boca, ljevak i ne baš tanka gumena cijev. ... jel sad jasnije?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Na žalost tu aparaturu sam prošla i ja :/ , znam o čemu pričaš.
Samo želim reći da se klistirati možeš i sama, kod kuće.
Ali sad smo već stvarno OT...

----------


## Neroslava

> Zanima me vezano uz klistir u Vinogradskoj: Da li je moguće tuširanje nakon klistira ili samo vlažne maramice? Nešto sam načula da rodilje same sebi daju klistir (što god to značilo???), pa me zanima jel to istina odnosno kako to izgleda?


Tuširanje nakon klizme ne da je moguće nego je najnormalnija tj. standardna procedura. Za ovo da si rodilje same daju klistir me fakat užasno zanima ko ti je to reko?   :Laughing:

----------


## Neroslava

E, da, još je bilo pitanje u vezi klizme - meni je to bilo skroz ok. Ni najmanje neugodno, kaj ja znam. Al ja nisam ni inače nekaj osjetljiva, tak da sve ovisi. Znam da ima žena koje drame i kad recimo treba popit glukozu za OGTT ko da je ne znam kaj....

----------


## little duck

Da, i meni je klizma bila "piece of cake". Ja sam tu na forumu citala, zene su se zalile, grozno, ovako, onako. Nisam imala takvo iskustvo, ne boli, sestre koje su mi radile bile su preljubazne, pune razumjevanja. Tusiranje, koliko god ti vremena treba. Barem je meni bilo tako, ali ja sam se lagano sama otvarala, imala svoje trudove, nije bilo nikakve frke, jako lijep porod. Tako da, vec sam to i pisala, meni je u Vinogradskoj sve bilo dobro. Ja sam dosta dugo bila u predradjaoni jer nisu imali bokseva slobodnih. Tako da mo je bilo super, mogla sam prehodati puuuno trudova, odraditi ih onako kako mi je pasalo. A uvijek je netko od sestara bio u blizini da se naviri, pita je li sve u redu.

----------


## nela08

Pozdrav svima!
Zanimaju me iskustva s epiduralnom u Vinogradskoj. Moj doktor je veliki zagovornik epiduralne, a moja beba je napredna tako da mi svakako preporučuje epiduralnu. Ja  sam puno čitala o tome i ne znam šta da uopće mislim, vidim da ima i svoje pluseve i minuseve..... 
Da li epiduralna plaća? Kolegica koja je rodila pred godinu i par mjeseci u Sisku je platila, a neki kažu da je besplatna. O čemu to ovisi? O dopunskom osiguranju, možda?

----------


## ivy

ne plaća se, to je sigurno
ti izneseš svoj zahtjev, a onda ti oni kažu da će oni procijeniti da li će ti dati. mada vjerujem da će ti dati. dugo sam ležala u bolnici pa sam čula od cura koje su rodile da nikoga tada nisu odbili.zgodno ti je imati muža pored sebe jer ti sve skupa malo duže traje, pa ti krati vrijeme.
ja sam imala carski i dali su mi spinalnu što bi rekla da je vrlo slična stvar.anesteziologica je bila prekrasna, cijelo vrijeme mi je govorila što se događa
i mazila me po glavi  :Love:

----------


## nela08

Tako mi je drago čuti pozitivna iskustva, jer stvarno me je strah!      :/ 
Hvala na odgovoru!
 :Love:

----------


## ivy

ma mislim mišljenja su različita ali da moram opet ja ni ne bi uzela epiduralnu, jer sam zagovornik bolje brže a bolnije nego sporije a manje bolnije
a kod prvog poroda su mi dali nešto protiv bolova kaj me fakat omamilo, ne mogu reći da nisam osjećala bol, al sam bila blago"iznad" svega  :Smile:  
i kod drugog sam tražila epiduralnu, tj.pitala sam ih za savjet (dok još nisam znala da idem na carski), pa su mi rekli da postoje dobra sredtsva protiv bolova na koja se mogu osloniti
ah, droge...  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

Ni ja nisam još na čisto s tim, upravo zbog produživnja cijelog "događaja" bebi i meni, ali stvarno vjerujem svom dr., super je čovjek , zna šta radi i priča, pa bi mi bilo glupo ga ne poslušati, iako ne znam da li budem. 
Mužić će biti sa mnom, uz ovu ili onu drogu, pa ćemo nekako preživjeti, valjda. LOL!   :Smile:

----------


## ivy

osiguraj mužu neku drogu  :Smile:  
ćuj, ja sam nekako mišljenja da je to tako važan trenutak u životu žene, da joj intuicija radi sto na sat i da točno zna što treba a što ne treba napraviti u kojem trenutku
tak da, osloni se na svoj osjećaj

----------


## ivy

kad ti je termin

----------


## nela08

To i on kaže (za drogu....malo je osjetljiv tip!   :Laughing:  ), iako se veseli i ima želju biti na porodu. (a dobro ja sam mu usadila tu želju)   :Laughing:  

Ima još dosta do termina, 17.2., ali dr. kaže da je beba starija ili naprednija jedno 2 tjedna tako da on predviđa početak veljače, a ja sam prava štreberica tako da se već mjesecima intenzivno informiram.  

Kakvo je tvoje iskustvo oporavka nakon carskog i vaginalnog poroda? Bila si u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## ivy

da bila sam oba puta u Vinogradskoj i to dosta i prije poroda jer je oba puta bio visoki tlak

prvi porod mi je bio malo traumatičan, ono, prvi put pa se bojiš, a to dosta igra ulogu. MM je sjedio pored i nije me se usudio ni pogledati a kamoli progovoriti da ne bi za nešto dobio po nosu  :Smile:  
drugi je bio carski i oporavila sam se od njega za dva dana, kompletno, bez bolova i kojekakvih gluposti.ok, prvi dan je bolilo ali su mi dali voltarene (ah, da...  :Smile:  )drugi porod mi je bio naljepše iskustvo u životu: bez boli, ležim na stolu, pričam sa doktorima, a pored mene stoji krevetić na kotačima sa dekicama i svime, i ja samo čekam da stave bebu u njega.

na čuvanju trudnoće najvažnija ekipa, nikad ne bi bila u apartmanu baš zbog ljudi, kad se malo opustiš uopće nije loše.
najviše mi se usjeklo u sjećanje kao kontroverza brojnost mastitisa drugi dan dojenja, pa rekla bi da ga je imalo 90 % žena tamo.i nitko nije dovoljno upućen što raditi.
Mastitis je gadan bol i probaj se što bolje pripremiti da ga ne dobiješ, a to znači pipati cice što više i ćim osjetiš kvržicu masirati i malo izdojiti da olakšaš. Kružio je po odjelu i Oksitocin u spreju, to su nam i sestre preporučile da uzimamo jer olakšava prohodnost mlijeka

sjećam se žene koja je u dva u noći zvala muža da joj ide kupiti to u apoteku
e, sad sam se raspričala...  :Smile: 
uglavnom dobra iskustva

----------


## Ronny

> Zna li netko možda koliko se plaća pregled ako nemaš uputnicu od soc gin?


da li netko zna, naime rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije 1,5 mjeseci, pa bi trebala na kontrolni pregled kod njih, s obzirom da sam trudnoću bila vodila kod privatnika, a ne kod socijalke, da li se može doći bez uputnice?
šta se onda stavi u škrabicu zdravstvena iskaznica ili?

i da li znate da li primaju uputnicu od dr. opće prakse za pregled?

----------


## nela08

ivy
 :Laughing:   Tak će i moj, biti u strahu, al snaći će se.  :Grin:  
Ovo sa tvojim iskustvom na carskom mi zvuči onako kako bi (po mojem porod trebao izgledati, jer ipak živimo u 21. stoljeću i sve napreduje iz dana u dan, a porodi ostaju više manje isti, uz takve jake bolove). Mislim, pa zašto ne vadimo zube bez injekcija....??! I to bi bilo prirodno,   :Laughing:  
Iako si ja ne želim carski ako nije nužan, pa ni epiduralnu, ako postoji ikakva opasnost za bebu.
Ovo za mastitis sam čula već više puta i čini mi se da je to sve češće. Moja mama kaže da u njenoj "generaciji rodilja" nitko nije imao problema s dojenjem.
Oksitocin! Pamtim! 
Drago mi je čuti još pozitivnih iskustava s Vinogradskom.

----------


## marka99

mastitis? ta sam  :Sad:  , oksitocin mi nije ama baš ništa pomogao, je da sam ga počela koristiti tek doma ali ipak...moja je beba papala ciku samo 7 dana, nije išlo, nije išlo...ali bez obzira na to, pohvaljujem vinogradsku i činjenicu da su mi nudili da ostanem još koji dan tamo kada su vidjeli u kakvom su mi stanju cike, kao sestre će se malo pobrinuti oko toga  :Laughing:  (kako da ne...) ali ja sam samo htjela svoga sina donijeti što prije u naš slatki dom i maziti, paziti i ljubiti skupa s tatekom i mislila sam da ću moći sve riješiti doma sama ali nisam (duga priča za neki drugi forum jer ipak nisam dala ama baš sve da dojim) ali eto...volja je postojala a mislim da to baš nije običaj u drugim bolnicama, pa eto....i to je plus

----------


## nela08

Užasavam se na samu pomisao mastitisa. Neki dan sam bila u posjeti kod prijatelja koji je dobio bebu pred 7 tjedana. Žena mu plače i izdaja se dan i noć (a on nas zove u posjetu - koji lik). Na antibioticima je već dugo i ništa ne pomaže. Mužić se još uspjeva zezati da bi mogli napraviti štrudlu sa sirom. Ja sam svom zaprijetila "životom" da se tako ne smije ponašati.   :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ronny
ja sam isto trebala na kontrolu u Vinogradsku, al sam uvijek išla kod svog privatnika umjesto toga..osim kad su mi ostavili komad posteljice 8)

----------


## ivy

i uputnica mora biti od ginekologa

----------


## ivy

Oksitocin pomaže ako ga se uzme odmah ćim osjetiš zadebljanja

moj recept je dakle konstantno pipanje...  :Kiss:  ...imati izdajalicu sa sobom, jer ako ju nemaš, moraš na brzaka posuditi od nekoga a to baš i nije jednostavno, imati dijete puno na cici da bi došlo mlijeko, ako se prenapuni, najbolje pomogne da se traži sestru (tipa po noći, hoće to one) da ti donesu dijete da ono malo izdoji
ne izdajati nikada do kraja jer to samo pomaže hiperprodukciji
ne masirati konstantno jer i to pomaže hiperprodukciji
ako ti donesu dijete sito, opet se malo izdojiti, da se ne prenapuni
i nije to uopće tako nemoguće prevenirati, samo treba malo pripaziti  :Yes:  

sestra Zila, legenda, frčkava i simpatična, jako je dobra za masažu cica ak se nekaj zakomplicira. ni jedna joj nije ravna

----------


## Cubana

> moj recept je ...


Najjednostavije je da tražiš da ti ne nadohranjuju dijete i da je ono na cici.

----------


## nela08

Znači više manje, ovaj ili onaj ili sama ali  cijele dane se "prčka" po cicama.
 :Laughing:   :Smile:

----------


## marka99

ha, nela 08 ovo si dobro rekla, stalno se prčka po cicama i to me i dovelo tam di me dovelo...da ne spominjem kako je svaka sestra imala svoju priču, jedna mi je rekla "izdajati, masirati mama jel budete loše završila", pa dođe druga smjena i veli..."ne, nikako ne izdajati i onako imate previše mlijeka", pa dođe treća i ja joj velim kaj su rekla protekle dve pa ona meni, "ma samo malo vi to masirajte  ne morate izdajatai" :shock:  :shock: pobogu pa kaj onda da radim???????onda jedna masira na jedan način, druga veli da je to pogrešno, pa ova počne izdajati s izdajalicom a iz cice šikne krv jer mi je potrgala ranu na bradavici..ma mislim stvarno šok show, ne znam kaj bi rekla,to me izluđivalo a onda kada sam došla doma svi su govorili da sam previše prčkala po cicama pa mi se zato dogodilo to kaj mi se dogodilo :?  :? e pa sada stvarno ne znam kaj bi mogla preporučiti...ne ponoviloo se nikada i nikome  :Evil or Very Mad:   iako, moram reći da ja nisam imala pravi masitits već početak istoga, skroz izranjavane bradavice, cice pune čvorova itd. ali zbog cijelog niza otežavajućih okolnosti  koje su pratile to stanje (čitaj:temperatura 39 i hitna kiretaža, obitavanje u bolnici bez svog miša ) prestala sam dojiti...POnavljam, ne ponovilo se  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ronny

> Ronny
> ja sam isto trebala na kontrolu u Vinogradsku, al sam uvijek išla kod svog privatnika umjesto toga..osim kad su mi ostavili komad posteljice 8)


hvala ti.

----------


## nela08

Marka99, to stvarno zvuči grozno i jako bolno! 
Stvarno, ne ponovilo se!

----------


## ivy

mastitis nije nešto što dođe u sekundi. i njemu treba vremena da se razvije. a dok je još u počecima, može se opipati i zaustaviti

sestara ima svakvih. možda bi bilo dobro imati rodin SOS telefon ili broj patronažne. one su mi nekako mjerodavnije

i, velim, ak se pazi, neće biti ništa..samo što to pazi podrazumijeva i recimo pipkanje po noći  :Smile:  

tak da, nema odmora!  :Grin:

----------


## ivy

ajd, da se vratimo na lijepe stvari  :Smile:  
recimo, meni je light motiv bio dostava hrane po noći koju su trudnice naručivale..ono samo ti u 11 navečer zamirišu čevapi :D

----------


## nela08

A to mi se sviđa......to bi vrlo lako mogao biti i moj light motiv!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## ivy

mi smo na čuvanju trudnoće čak i od tog klistira napravili dernek :D 
kako su nas stalno klistirali, jer kao sutra ćemo vam izazvati trudove na prirodan način (riblje ulje)
moš mislit  :Laughing:

----------


## nela08

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
TO je duh! Svaka čast!

----------


## ivy

joj, pa kad je jedna u sobi dobila od rodbine platu sa paškim sirom i pršutom, a mi svi tlakaši. skoro svi završili na većim dozama lijekova
ah, da bili su to dani :D 
ili ono, veli nam doktor na viziti - Što više se krećite, a hodnik dug 20 koraka, van te ne puste, a ni na terasu jer smo kao neuračunjivi pa da se ne bacimo :D

ili dr. Ivičević-posebna priča, već smo se navikli na komentare na jutarnjim vizitama tipa - Što se naslanjate na zid, ruinirat ćete ga !(pa mislim si, doktore znam da sam se zdebljala, al nisam baš tolika)  :Laughing: 

i masu puta kad smo se znale zapričati i tako zasmijati (blaga histerija vjerovatno), da smo se svi skoro porodili od smijeha  :Laughing:  ono trbusi se tresu na sve strane  :Laughing:

----------


## nela08

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## srecica

Draga nela08 prvo cestitke na trudnoci, i bas je lijepo citati te tako veselu, zelim ti da to veselje ostane tako i do samog kraja.

Vidim da se raspitujes o epiduralnoj i pises da si puno procitala o tome pa vjerovatno vec i sama znas koje su negativne i pozitivne strane tako vodenog poroda. I moram priznati da mi nije jasna konstatacija tvog doktora koji zagovara epiduralnu zbog napredne bebe :? epiduralna nije nesto sto rjesava problem uske zdjelice/velike bebe.

Evo korisnih linkova na tu temu
epiduralna-da ili ne?
epiduralna - da ili ne 2. dio
I super je da citas i da na osnovu dobivenih informacija odlucis o svom porodu, ako te odluke ne ugrozavaju bebu ni tebe, lijecnik bi te trebao podrzati u tome.

----------


## nela08

> Draga nela08 prvo cestitke na trudnoci, i bas je lijepo citati te tako veselu, zelim ti da to veselje ostane tako i do samog kraja.
> 
> Vidim da se raspitujes o epiduralnoj i pises da si puno procitala o tome pa vjerovatno vec i sama znas koje su negativne i pozitivne strane tako vodenog poroda. I moram priznati da mi nije jasna konstatacija tvog doktora koji zagovara epiduralnu zbog napredne bebe Confused epiduralna nije nesto sto rjesava problem uske zdjelice/velike bebe.
> 
> Evo korisnih linkova na tu temu
> epiduralna-da ili ne?
> epiduralna - da ili ne 2. dio
> I super je da citas i da na osnovu dobivenih informacija odlucis o svom porodu, ako te odluke ne ugrozavaju bebu ni tebe, lijecnik bi te trebao podrzati u tome.


Srećice, hvala ti na čestitkama! Stvarno sam jako sretna, uopće nemam onih faza plakanja ili tuge koje pogađaju neke trudnice. Jedva čekamo svoju srećicu!!!!!  :D  :D 
Šta se tiče epiduralne, moj ginekolog kaže ovako (baš tako, citiram ga) "prvorotkinja + beba solidne veličine = epiduralna. Nije me na ništa nagovarao, naravno, ali tako mi je preporučio, ali ja sam prava štreberica pa ću odlučiti tek nakon šta pročitam sve dostupne informacije i iskustva, iako moram reći da cijenim njegovo mišljenje (kaže on i "a zašt' ne bi prirodno vadili zube?"......  :Laughing:  ). Ima tu nešta, ali meni je tu naravno najvažnija beba, tako da iako se bojim bolova, nisam baš takva kukavica!!! Za sad mi nije spominjao usku zdjelicu, a ja mislim da nemam usku zdjelicu (više sam sitne, ali ženstvene građe,  :Laughing:   )
Kakva su tvoja iskustva s poroda? S epiduralnom, bez? Epiziotomija??? brrrr...

----------


## ivy

e, da sjetila sam se još nečeg što su mi rekli, tj,anesteziologica je rekla da je dobro nakon epiduralne ili spinalne popiti malo coca cole.kao kaže da dobro prevenira glavobolju.
poslije sam na babinjačama vidjela kak nesretni muževi svi trče po kolu :D 
mislim meni je cola bljak, pogotovo mi ne bi palo na pamet da ju pijem na početku dojenja  :Smile:  , ali valda zbog kofeina i ko zna čega sve

----------


## laumi

> ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moj recept je ...
> 
> 
> Najjednostavije je da tražiš da ti ne nadohranjuju dijete i da je ono na cici.


X. Zadnji puta sam tamo boravila u ljeto 2007. i bez problema sam se s pedijatricom dogovorila upiše u karton da se bebu ne nadohranjuje i da mi je nose na zahtjev. Nisam trebala imati nikakav poseban razlog. Sestrama to baš i nije drago...ali to nije moj problem. Samo sam im rekla da moje dijete ima pravo od prvog dana na moje mlijeko. Jedino po noći nisu htjeli dolaziti po mene. Sada i to može?

----------


## srecica

> (kaže on i "a zašt' ne bi prirodno vadili zube?"......  ). 
> Kakva su tvoja iskustva s poroda? S epiduralnom, bez? Epiziotomija??? brrrr...


Zube nije prirodno vaditi (mislim da bi prirodno bilo da sami otpadnu ali mi ih kvarimo ... da se sad ne petljamo), ali roditi je.
Procitaj nekoliko prica s poroda, pa ces vidjeti kako je svaka zena, svaka beba posebna, kako se neke otvaraju brzo, neke ne, neke boli, neke ne boli, neke vicu, neke pjevaju ... svatko je od nas poseban, pa tako i tvoje tijelo i tvoja beba, tvoje ce se tijelo prilagoditi bebi i beba ce naci svoj put bez da to izgleda kao da ti cupaju zub   :Wink:   samo joj to treba dopustiti bez uplitanja (naravno ako je sve u redu).

Moje iskustvo je lijepo, iako pomalo borbeno jer nakon sto je prosla noc i doslo jutro krenuli su pregovori sa osobljem koje mi je nudilo u svakoj drugoj recenici epiduralnu ... ja sam puno prije trudnoce odlucila da ja to ne zelim jer sam imala lose iskustvo sa spinalnom u jednom drugoj operaciji, ali njih to nije bas zanimalo i uredno su svaki put kad bi dosli do mog kreveta nudili opet ... jedna od nuspojava takve anestezije je migrenozna glavobolja najjaceg stupnja koja je u mom slucaju trajala 72 sata, zamisli kako bi mi bilo sa malom bebicom koja uci dojiti i glavom koju ne smijem pomaknuti brrr. Inace moj porod je trajao 24 sata ako racunamo od puknuca vodenjaka, prvih 12 je bilo divno jer je bila noc i nitko me nije uznemiravao, onda je doslo jutro i druga smjena i onda su krenuli pritisci, sad sa odmakom razmisljam da bi mozda i krace trajalo da me nisu toliko puta "zaustavljali prijedlozima" ... beba je odlucila docekati drugu noc i tad je stigao MM koji je preuzeo na sebe sve odgovore i pitanja, i kad se ispraznila radaona, kad je opet bio mir i sve tiho, tada je odlucila izaci   :Heart: 
Epiziotomiju mi nisu radili (napomenula sam to nekoliko puta), imala sam 2 povrsinska sava.

Preporucujem ti da procitas ove tekstove kad ulovis vremena
Porod je 'zenski' posao
Pitajte bebu

----------


## Anna8

Znate li možda, može li muž donijeti stvari koje nam trebaju u svako doba ili samo u doba posjeta?

----------


## laumi

> Znate li možda, može li muž donijeti stvari koje nam trebaju u svako doba ili samo u doba posjeta?


Može donijeti stvari i izvan vremena posjeta, ali te onda, u pravilu, ne može vidjeti.

----------


## Cubana

> ... jedna od nuspojava takve anestezije je migrenozna glavobolja najjaceg stupnja koja je u mom slucaju trajala 72 sata, zamisli kako bi mi bilo sa malom bebicom koja uci dojiti i glavom koju ne smijem pomaknuti brrr.


To je meni bio najjači argument protiv epiduralne dok još ništa nisam znala o prirodnom porodu.
Važno je reći da u pravilno izvedenoj epiduralnoj analgeziji do oštećenja ovojnice leđne moždine ne bi trebalo doći (u spinalnoj se ona mora probiti, a igla je puuno tanja od one za epiduralnu) ali nitko ne može garantirati da neće dotaknuti ovojnicu. To samo po sebi nije opasno, al izaziva odvratne glavobolje. 
Tako da ja radije malo trpim nego da 3 dana umirem.

----------


## ivy

što se posjeta tiče, muž ili bilo tko, može doći u svakom trenutku, samo do vrata, a ti možeš pitati da te puste van. neće te pustiti samo ako je uskoro vizita i nisu presretne kad ostaneš dugo, tipa 15 minuta
Ako muž ne može doći u vrijeme posjeta, onda to kažeš sestri i pitaš ju kad je zgodno da dođe, pa te pusti van i na duže.
Van znači na klupici ispred vrata.

----------


## marka99

iako topic za i protiv epiduralne postoji, vidim da je i ovaj krenuo u tom smjeru...pa da po 1000-i put kažem, jer jednostavno moram podijeliti sa svima svoja više nego pozitivna iskustva s epiduralnom...valjda sam bila sretnica pa nisam i nemam za sada niti jednu nuspojavu, sve sam trudove i vrijeme za tiskanje osjećala, odradila to bezbolno ali s osjećam da ipak sudjelujem u porodu jer osjećam svoje zlato kako se spušta i pritišće a opet sam dovoljno svjesna, vedra i sposobna stiskati i čekati da on odluči izaći. Moj porod od puknuća vodenjaka do samog izgona 12 sati, prve sate uz drip želim nekako zaboraviti iako ne mogu ali posljednje sate uz epiduralnu ne bi mijenjala za ništa  i ako idem drugi put ponovit ću isto (uz želju da mi baš ne pukne vodenjak usred noći a ja zatvorena skroz na skroz i da pristanem na taj glupi drip :Laughing:   :Laughing:  i da spomenem, nisam zaradila niti jedan šav :D ravo za primalju blaženku  :Kiss:

----------


## ivy

ja mogu samo reći svoje iskustvo da od silnih rodilja koje sam upoznala u oba svoja boravka u Vinogradskoj nisam čula za migrenu doli u jednom slučaju. i ta je stvarno bila gadna

----------


## little duck

Niti ja nisam imala nikakve glavobolje, ali kratko nakon primanja anestezije, ulovila me groznica, nisam se prestala tresti. Kada sam porodila ljube, sve je prestalo... :?

----------


## ivy

ja sam se tresla cijeli prvi porod (bez epiduralne), to je navodno normalno

----------


## ivy

a možda sam se tresla i zbog one klime kaj ti upere u glavu :D

----------


## ivy

dok sam ležala na intenzivnoj 24 sata poslije carskog, imala sam pogled na rađaonu (otvorena vrata, a ja ravno gledam u boksove :shock: ) i bez da se opredjeljujem za neki stav gledala sam žene koje urliču i one koje mirno leže i pričaju sa muževima (epiduralna). 
sad kakav je bio koji ishod to ne znam...al sam primjetila kako u biti kada vičeš na porodu, to stvarno ne traje dugo, i već sam u tih 24 sata mogla točno naslutiti kada će se koja poroditi. Obično tome prethodi povik - Ne mogu više! Onda do poroda ostaju sekunde.
Ako vas to tješi  :Kiss:

----------


## ivy

ovo sa urlikanjem , nemojte se vrijeđati, molim vas drage moje, ja malo teatriziram, ionako sam ja bila najglasnija na prvom porodu  :Laughing:

----------


## marka99

sorry, ivy, nikako mi nije jasno di si našla snage za vikanje :shock: ???ja sam se uvijek čudila ženama koje gamale, iako sam osjetljiva, i drip me ubijao nisam imala snage pustit glas, nije da nebi  :Laughing:

----------


## nela08

*srećice*.....Evo pročitala sam članke koje si mi preporučila i hvala ti na tome. Iskreno, sad sam u još većoj nedoumici, nego prije (da, nisam baš neka jako odlučna osoba, pa zato objektivno pokušavam sagledati sve činjenice i iskustva  koje se nude). Bilo bi jako lijepo kad bi to stvarno bilo tako, da porod prolazi prirodno, bez intervencija i smireno, ali od svih mojih prijateljica i poznanica (sve bez epiduralne,alli većinom sa nekim lijekovima od kojih su bile ošamućene i u komi) ni jedna nije imala takav slučaj (osim jedne koja je imala kako sama kaže fantastičan carski i skoro ništa ju nije boljelo ni poslije, a beba je bila savršeno OK). 
Moja mama je mene (kao prvo dijete, veliko 4200 g) rađala 26 sati,naravno prirodno, bez ikakvih lijekova i to joj je definitivno užasno iskustvo koje mi je milijun puta prepričavala (btw, hvala mama) tako da imam osjećaj da se i sama toga sjećam. Na kraju sa rođena vakumom koji me je primio na mekani dio glave tako da sam bila beba s velikom oteklinom na glavi (često imam glavobolje,  moja majka je uvjerena da je to razlog).

*marka99 i ivy* još jednom mi je drago pročitati vaša pozitivna iskustva, jer nekako moj dojam o tome kakav bi porod trebao biti je ipak neko lijepo iskustvo, a ne horor priča koju se prepričava i prepričava iznova (a čula sam ih...........stvarno puno) i svaki put zvuči sve gore i gore.
Kako bi bilo lijepo znati kako će sve ispasti i kako postupiti, da ishod bude najbolji, evo samo sada kad bi mogla malo pogledati u budućnost sa par opcija.......a šta to ne bi olakšalo stvar?!!!   :Laughing:  [/quote]

----------


## little duck

nela08, moje iskustvo u Vinogradskoj je odlicno, sa epiduralnom. Dosla sam u bolnicu u 11 sati, otvorena nekih 4, 5 cm. Da skratim, misu imali mjesta u boxevima, hvala Bogu, pa me nisu polegli, tako da sam negdje do pola 2 setala u predradjaonici, po hodniku i tako... Sto se epiduralne tice, dali su mi je oko 14 sata, malo poslije, nastavila sam se normalno otvarati, istim tempom kao prije, i rodila sam u 17.17. Ne bih rekla da se ista produzilo proadjanje, otvaranje, nista...Napominjem, nisam dobila niti drip, niti gel, nista osim epiduralne.Samo, pitali su me oko 16.30 da li mi popusta epiduralna, ja rekla jok, kad ono-za 10ak minuta ja sve bolje osjetim trudove. Tako da sam sami izgon, cini mi se, izvela bez djelovanja epiduralne. I istina je, i ja sam rekla, ja bih sada malo stala, ja vise ne mogu, onako smireno, u bolovima, bez panike, onak, ajmo mala pauza...  :Laughing:  A babica kaze, nema sada, ajmo malo stisnuti, i stvarno, kad je bilo najgore, bilo je gotovo za ni pet minuta.

----------


## nela08

> nela08, moje iskustvo u Vinogradskoj je odlicno, sa epiduralnom. Dosla sam u bolnicu u 11 sati, otvorena nekih 4, 5 cm. Da skratim, misu imali mjesta u boxevima, hvala Bogu, pa me nisu polegli, tako da sam negdje do pola 2 setala u predradjaonici, po hodniku i tako... Sto se epiduralne tice, dali su mi je oko 14 sata, malo poslije, nastavila sam se normalno otvarati, istim tempom kao prije, i rodila sam u 17.17. Ne bih rekla da se ista produzilo proadjanje, otvaranje, nista...Napominjem, nisam dobila niti drip, niti gel, nista osim epiduralne.Samo, pitali su me oko 16.30 da li mi popusta epiduralna, ja rekla jok, kad ono-za 10ak minuta ja sve bolje osjetim trudove. Tako da sam sami izgon, cini mi se, izvela bez djelovanja epiduralne. I istina je, i ja sam rekla, ja bih sada malo stala, ja vise ne mogu, onako smireno, u bolovima, bez panike, onak, ajmo mala pauza... Laughing A babica kaze, nema sada, ajmo malo stisnuti, i stvarno, kad je bilo najgore, bilo je gotovo za ni pet minuta.


Eto, to je jedno pozitivno iskustvo kakvo si ja želim! U biti tebi je bilo upravo onako kako kažu, tj. pišu da bi epiduralna trebala biti. Ja bi isto voljela kad bi me pustili da hodam, promijenim položaj i slično, ali većinom to baš i ne prolazi (kažu moje frendice). Ja planiram roditi u Vinogradskoj, pa se nadam da će biti malo liberalniji, jer čitam da jesu. Jedna poznanica je došla sa tom željom da ju puste hodati i htjela je svoju spavaćicu (alergičarka je pa joj je to bio glavni razlog) a na to je dobila samo porciju vikanja od jedne sestre koja joj je glasno i nadugo objašnjavala da ona zna svoj posao, dok bi dotična trebala ležat i šutit!!!! To je bilo u jednoj manjoj bolnici van Zg.

----------


## srecica

> gledala sam žene koje urliču i one koje mirno leže i pričaju sa muževima (epiduralna).


*Ivy* da sam procitala ovo prije trudnoce, prije bilo cega drugog shvatila bi da urlicu samo one koje ne uzmu epiduralnu, i da nisu normalne sto je ne uzmu. A to jednostavno nije istina zar ne?

*nela08* iskustvo u svakom slucaju moze biti pozitivno i osnazujuce i bez epiduralne, dobro je da citas i informiras se kako sto moze biti, koje su ti mogucnosti, koje opcije imas na raspolaganju, i kakva je atmosfera u rodilistu. Svakako uzmi u obzir da je sreca bitan faktor kod poroda u nasim bolnicama, jedni ce imati savrseno iskustvo bas onako kako su prizeljkivali, dok ce se drugi na tom istom mjestu osjecati lose.
Iskreno ja vjerujem, ako dodes sa ovim mirno/veselim stavom u bolnicu da ti nitko nece zeljeti podrezati krila i da ti nitko nece odbiti da hodas, promijenis polozaj ... pokusaj ne misliti negativno, i vjerovati u sebe i svoje tijelo, ti to mozes i za to si stvorena. Neka nazovimo 'formula' za izbjegavanje uplitanja je doci sto kasnije u rodiliste, ne bas otrcati na prvi trud jer tesko da ces tad izbjeci intervencije i ubrzanja, koji osim sto tebi otezavaju ni za bebicu nisu bas tako bezazleni.
Razmisli o tome da cijelu trudnocu pazis sto pijes i jedes, zivis zdravo, hranis se zdravo, ne uzimas lijekove ako to nije nuzno potrebno ... i onda dodes u rodiliste i pristanes na cijeli set intervencija i dodataka, nije li to pomalo apsurdno ako je sve u redu sa tobom i bebicom?

----------


## Felix

srecica lijepo pise ono sto sam htjela reci, samo bih dodala nesto u vezi famoznog vadjenja zuba.

dijete *nije* zub.

zubu je svejedno kako se vadi.

djetetu nije svejedno kako ce biti rodjeno.

kad je rodilja puna lijekova, kad ne osjeca bol zbog epiduralne, automatski prestaje produkcija endorfina, prirodnih opijata, koji u enormnim kolicinama preko pupcane vrpce dolaze do djeteta. na taj nacin se blokira smanjenje boli. drip cesto pojacava bol, ne samo majci, nego i djetetu, plus sto zbog kratkih pauza moze doci do pomanjkanja kisika i fetalnog stresa (pa se trci na hitan carski). kombinacija dripa i epiduralne je za dijete upravo ovo - neprirodno pojacana bol, smanjen dovod kisika, a bez ikakvih ublazivaca boli.

zato bih podsjetila da, ako vec razmisljamo koliko ce porod boliti mamu, razmislimo i kako ce taj porod dozivjeti i koliku ce bol osjetiti - *dijete*. porod nije samo mamina stvar, nego timski rad mame i njene bebe  :Heart:

----------


## marka99

slažem se i s felix, ima nešto u tome što kažeš, ali drip im je u bolnicama tako omiljen i svaka druga žena ga na žalost dobije i puno mojih hrabrih frendica nisu dobile epi  jer su mislile izdržat će ali su dobile drip, nakon nekoliko nesvjestica od bolova završile su na hitnom carskom jer nisu imale snage oči otvorit a kamoli tiskat...e to je stres za dijete ali i za mamu i tek onda se osjećaš jadan jer misliš si još malo, još malo ću izdržat, moram, moram i dobit ću tu srećicu na prsa a kad ono odeš na carski i liše te tog prekrasnog iskustva...iskreno ja sam se i prije poroda opredjelila na epiduralnu i nisam razmišljala da to može štetiti djetetu a ni meni jer je to bio rizik koji sam spreman podnijeti ja, a za bebe iskreno nisam nikada čula da je neka imala posljedica od toga što je mama dobila epiduralnu, samo sam htjela da ga dočekam nasmijana i odmorna ...eto, možda nekima zvuči sebično ali meni je to bio uvjet za porod....i rodila sam sretna, osmjeh od uga do uha (ne mislim da neka žena nema osmjeh kada rodi da me krivo ne shvatite, ali ono nakon 12 sati koje sam provela u boxu neke bi htjele smao spavati ali ja 4 sata iza toga sam bila pod tušom (sama) i pomislila kako su priče o porodu u stvari bauk koji to nije...a ja sam mislila da će bit smak svijeta, a možda bi i bio da mi nije epi olakšala priču...eto..

----------


## Palagruža

Da ja jos jednom ponovim svoje iskustvo. Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj, bez epiduralne. Trudovi su mi poceli oko 10 navecer, u bolnicu sam dosal oko 6.30 ujutro otvorena 4-5cm. U box sam legla otvorena 6-7cm i rodila 3 sata kasnije. Sve do zadnjih sat-sat i pol, trudovi su mi bili SASVIM PODNOSLJIVI, dapace moje iskustvo je da mnoge druge stvari puno vise bole od tih trudova. Dva-tri puta me babica dolazila pitat trebam li nesto protiv bolova, odbila sam jer sam stvarno mogla "trpiti". Onda sam cula babicu negdje se strane kako tiho komentira kako meni to dobro ide. A druga je na to rekla: kad ima svoje trudove, a ne drip-trudove, od kojih ti oci ispadaju. Doslovce je to rekla. Naravoucenje: ne pristajte na drip, pa vam ni epiduralna vjerojatno nece trebati.
Dobro, moram bit iskrena pa reci da je zadnja faza poroda bila bolna i naporna, u jednom trenutku sam pristala na malo spasmexa, jer se jos nisam do kraja otvorila, a imala sam vec jak nagon za tiskanjem. Ali sve u svemu, puno radije sam pretrpila tih sat-sat i pol, nego da mi zabijaju iglu u kicmu. A o ostalim mogucim nus-pojavama da ni ne govorimo.

----------


## ivy

Krevet do mene žena je rodila prirodno za dva i pol sata bez epiduralne, dripa, bilo čega. Prvorotka, nisu ju rezali( :shock: ), ustala se čim su je doveli u sobu i rekla da se osjeća odlično
 :Naklon:

----------


## ivy

e, da, i nisu je ni brijali ni klistirali jer nisu stigli  :Razz:

----------


## Neroslava

> *marka99 i ivy* još jednom mi je drago pročitati vaša pozitivna iskustva, jer nekako moj dojam o tome kakav bi porod trebao biti je ipak neko lijepo iskustvo, a ne horor priča koju se prepričava i prepričava iznova (a čula sam ih...........stvarno puno) i svaki put zvuči sve gore i gore.
> Kako bi bilo lijepo znati kako će sve ispasti i kako postupiti, da ishod bude najbolji, evo samo sada kad bi mogla malo pogledati u budućnost sa par opcija.......a šta to ne bi olakšalo stvar?!!!


Meni je isto u 3 tjedna kolko sam boravila u Vinogradskoj bilo super, s par cimerica sam ostala u kontaktu i danas, sestre i doktori su mi bili dobri, neki čak sjajni, anesteziologica zakon... i kolko god zvučalo blesavo, boravak u bolnici mi je ostao u dragom sjećanju. Sve ono kaj piše Ivy mogu i ja potpisati, i slažem se s tobom da fali ovakvih pozitivnih priča da se čovjek napuni pozitivnom energijom, ja sam ih, dok sam birala bolnicu u koju ću ići roditi, pronašla podosta na jednom drugom forumu.

----------


## ivy

Neroslava, jel i tebi dr.Ivičević radio scene na vizitama?  :Smile:

----------


## Točka

> [i kolko god zvučalo blesavo, boravak u bolnici mi je ostao u dragom sjećanju.


Potpisujem.

Negdje sam već napisala da sam izuzetno zadovoljna iako sam rodila pod dripom bez epiduralne. Epiziotomija 4 šava... sjedila sam vrlo brzo bez problema. S time da se babica iznimno trudila da me ne reže.

----------


## Neroslava

> Neroslava, jel i tebi dr.Ivičević radio scene na vizitama?


Nije radio scene, al je bio totalno kul. Već sam negdi napisala da mi je upravo on pronašao pravu terapiju, a i slao me na ponovni UZV da osobno provjeri jednu dijagnozu koju su mi postavili. Osim toga, moj nakolon ima i zato kaj je na vizitama komplimentirao rodilje i babice ako su žene rodile spontano, bez rezanja i pucanja. A i zato kaj se od cijele svite doktora na jednoj od jutarnjih vizita upravo on jedini vratio nazad u sobu da porazgovara s jednom ženskom i odgovori ju od toga da na svoju odgovornost ode doma, a bila je pred kraj trudnoće s visokim tlakom. Između ostalog joj je reko da, ako želi ić kući radi djeteta koje je doma, da joj on daje dozvolu da joj djete bude cijeli dan u posjeti u bolnici  :Naklon:  .
Od zabavnijih stvari koje je izvodio ističem pjevušenje na vratima sobe i skandiranje ''Vesna, cipela ti tijesna'' dok Herman vizitira po sobi  :Laughing:  , i razgovor s jednom pacijenticom koja ga je - usprkos našem izričitom nagovaranju da to ne napravi - išla pitat jel može u vrijeme nedjeljnih posjeta (kad posjete traju 2 sata) otić doma nahranit psa i mačku  :Laughing:  , na što joj je reko ''Ma jeb- se meni za psa i mačku, ženo izgubit ćete dijete!'' . Žena je naime došla u bolnicu radi krvarenja. Al nije baš bila sva svoja, pričala je da zapravo ima vuka, a ne psa, i da je vrijedan 15000 eura, da ga nema tko nahranit i bla,bla, na kraju je on skužio da žena nije normalna i reko joj nek ode doma u pauzi  :Laughing:  Kuler totalni. Mi nismo mogle vjerovat svojim ušima, ko ni ostatak doktora i sestre u viziti, umirali su od smijeha. Inače ta ''vučica'' je bila glavna tema idućih tjedan dana, a sve njene provale ne bi stale ni u sljedeća 3 posta.  :Grin:

----------


## little duck

I ja sam misljenja da treba biti prvenstveno realan sto se tice stanja u nasim bolnicama, a time pogotovo u rodilistima. Ja sam cijelu trudnocu citala puno, raspitivala se, skupljala iskustva. Trudnoca mi je bila prekrasna. No nazalost, strahovite price sa poroda su me puno puta poljuljale u mojoj samouvjerenosti i vjeri da ja mogu bez puno problema i stresa donijeti ljube na svijet. I onda sam odustala od negativnoga. Nahranila sam sama sebe sa dobrim pricama, odlucila se za Vinogradsku, jer moj privatni ginic operira kod njih u ginekoloskoj ambulanti. A i nisam bila spremna dici kredit da mogu otici ili kod Podobnika, ili u Graz, a niti dovoljno hrabra da rodim doma, a niti sam bila spremna biti odgovorna u slucaju da nesto krene po zlu, znajuci da sam se sama svjesno odlucila na tu opciju. Shvatila sam da je situacija takva kakva je, bolnice su takve kakve jesu...Odlucila sam da cu biti fina i dobra i ugodna koliko god mogu, i ukoliko osoblje bude takvo prema meni. Ako ne, i ja mogu biti bitchy :Smile:  Ipak je moje tijelo moje, i moje dijete moje. Mislila sam ne uzeti epiduralnu, ali sam sama sebe na kraju uplasila, i sama je trazila, jer su mi od nekih 10 do tih 14 sati, kada sam primila epiduralnu, trudovi bili gotovo bez razmaka, mm ih je pratio kasnije na CTG-u i rekao je da su kao Mt. Everest(po ampiltudama)  :Smile:  
Ne znam da li se varam, da li je to samo moje subjektivno iskustvo, no smatram da vlastita pozitiva moze pomoci, kako vama, kako vasoj bebi, tako i osoblju. Prema meni nitko nije bio neprimjeren, bezobrazan, zlocest, nitko me nije tjerao na nista. Isto tako, stvarno, doci sto kasnije u bolnicu je dosta dobra ideja. Meni je prvi trud bio oko 2 sata u noci, a u boxu sam bila tocno 12 sati kasnije. No kod mene je sve bilo skolski, bez ikakvih komplikacija. 
Smatram da iz danoga, iz trenutne situacije u nasim rodilistima treba pokusati postici najbolje, dok god se nesto ne promjeni, a istovremeno, treba pokusati utjecati na te promjene.

----------


## ivy

mene su na čuvanju trudnoće zbog visokog tlaka (koji je u bolnici bio u normali zbog lijekova, dakle ništa prekritično), stavili na jednom redovnom pregledu na stres test - to je izazivanje truda da se vidi kako bi se dijete ponašalo u porodu (bome stres  :Smile:  )
dijete se počelo gušiti (u prvom trudu!)pa sam završila na hitnom carskom

dobro, sorry, sad mutim sliku o pozitivnom pogledu na porod, ali hoću reći da iz svog aspekta, zbog predostrožnosti, ja osobno nikome ne bih savjetovala doći u bolnicu što kasnije

----------


## little duck

ivy, slazem se, nisam mislila savjetovati, i naglasila sam da je kod mene sve bilo ok, bez kompikacija. I da naglasim, svatko za sebe odlucuje, najbolje ili ne...na nama je odluka. Slazem se, jer i ja smatram da na forumima ovog tipa bude previse savjeta koji nemaju neku pozadinu u medicini, ponekad ni u zdravom razumu... Takoda, ispricavam se, ne zelim nikome savjetovati sto treba raditi i kako postupiti.

----------


## ivy

ma razumijem ja da dolazak kasnije ima svojih prednosti  :Smile:  

ineče, ja svoj dolazak "ranije"(mjesec dana)ne bi mijenjala ni za što.Za sve one koji će morati zbog ovoga ili onoga čuvati trudnoću u bolnici. Između ostalog puno mi je bio manji stres porod jer sam već znala tamo cijelu ekipu, poznavala prostorije, znala postupak, imala podršku ljudi iz sobe i sestara s kojima bi gledala tv u slobodno vrijeme  :Smile:  
ah, još bi si čovjek mislio da mi fale :D

----------


## Neroslava

*Ivy*, opet post ko da sam ga ja pisala  :Smile:  
I meni je bilo drago kaj sam vidla i čula tuđa iskustva i upoznala svu proceduru, isto mi je tak bilo lakše kad je došao red na mene. I sad znam da bi tamo bila u dobrim rukama pa sve i da moram mjesecima ležat na čuvanju trudnoće (što mi je prije ovog iskustva bilo totalno strano i nezamislivo, to sam ranije zamišljala kao neki Guantanamo, a kolko je tamo zapravo bilo smijeha u tim sobama!)
Kaj se tiče ove tvoje zadnje rečenice, moram iskreno priznat da sam se malo rastulila dok sam se pozdravljala sa sestrama ono jutro prije neg ću ić doma   :Embarassed:  . Vjerojatno zato kaj smo se svi nekak zbližili jer su prema trudnicama na odjelu stvarno brižni. Nekak mi je bilo slatko kad bi čula sestre na hodniku da govore neš o meni oslovljavajuć me po prezimenu (tipa Bebićka), ko da smo si frendice iz osnovnjaka  :Smile:  Ilil kad su se moje dotadašnje cimerice preko sestara s odjela raspitivale kod babica kaj je samnom (jer sam otišla u box, a završila na carskom pa nisu znale kaj se zbiva).

----------


## ivy

> *Ivy*,  Ilil kad su se moje dotadašnje cimerice preko sestara s odjela raspitivale kod babica kaj je samnom (jer sam otišla u box, a završila na carskom pa nisu znale kaj se zbiva).



da, da  :Smile:  , moje su se cimerice uvukle tajno na intenzivnu da mi čestitaju i prešvercale mi vodu i mobitel!!!  :Laughing:  
ono, žena pored rađa u boxu, a ove dvije se šuljaju uz zid ko lopovi  :Laughing:  

(btw, bio je dr.Ivičević dežuran, a on ne da da se ima mobitel na intenzivnoj jer kaže da žene nakon poroda nisu uračunjive i onda svašta javljaju rodbini, pa da bi izbjegao probleme  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Neroslava

:Laughing:   Car. Naš privatni dr. House 8)

----------


## Felix

> mene su na čuvanju trudnoće zbog visokog tlaka (koji je u bolnici bio u normali zbog lijekova, dakle ništa prekritično), stavili na jednom redovnom pregledu na stres test - to je izazivanje truda da se vidi kako bi se dijete ponašalo u porodu (bome stres  )
> dijete se počelo gušiti (u prvom trudu!)pa sam završila na hitnom carskom


prirodan porod, sa vlastitim trudovima izazvanim vlastitim hormonima, reguliranim tocno u dlaku da odgovara individualnim potrebama, i umjetno izazvan trud sintetickim hormonom - to je nebo i zemlja :/ 

porod ipak nije tako jednostavan kao sto se to nekim strucnim osobama cini. :/  kombinacija hormona, kolicina tih hormona, sam tijek poroda - vrlo su, vrlo individualni. sasvim je normalno da dijete (i rodilja) bez problema reagiraju na svoje, spontano zapocete, trudove, koliko god bili jaki, a cim se uplete drip - hitan carski. ima nekoliko takvih prica na forumu, nazalost.

pri svakom uvodjenju dripa trebalo bi naglasiti rodilji koje su moguce komplikacije i koje alternative postoje. nazalost, znam da se to rijetko radi. ali rodilja uvijek moze odbiti ponudjene zahvate na svom tijelu. to nam je zagarantirano zakonom.

----------


## Fidji

> ja sam se tresla cijeli prvi porod (bez epiduralne), to je navodno normalno


To nije normalno. Za brzi porod važno je da je rodilji toplo, hladnoća povećava razinu adrenalina koju usporava trudove.

----------


## Fidji

> (btw, bio je dr.Ivičević dežuran, a on ne da da se ima mobitel na intenzivnoj jer kaže da žene nakon poroda nisu uračunjive i onda svašta javljaju rodbini, pa da bi izbjegao probleme  )


Kad čujem da netko kaže da rodilje nisu uračunljive dobijem ospice.

Mislim da je provala dotičnog doktora na jednoj Rodinoj tribini bila i da je rodilja nakon poroda krvava i prljava...da zato ne može dobiti bebu skin to skin.

Žalosno.

----------


## Cubana

Nekome paše njegov način izražavanja, možda opušta... Ne znam.
Meni osobno njegov nedostatak poštovanja prema rodilji nikako nije sjeo.

----------


## ..donata..

> Ima još dosta do termina, 17.2., ali dr. kaže da je beba starija ili naprednija jedno 2 tjedna tako da on predviđa početak veljače, a ja sam prava štreberica tako da se već mjesecima intenzivno informiram.


Ti i ja bi mogle onda skupa rađati. Meni je termin 7.2.

----------


## Cubana

> nela08 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima još dosta do termina, 17.2., ali dr. kaže da je beba starija ili naprednija jedno 2 tjedna tako da on predviđa početak veljače, a ja sam prava štreberica tako da se već mjesecima intenzivno informiram.  
> 
> 
> Ti i ja bi mogle onda skupa rađati. Meni je termin 7.2.


A meni 10.2.
Vidimo se onda   :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Nekome paše njegov način izražavanja, možda opušta... Ne znam.
> Meni osobno njegov nedostatak poštovanja prema rodilji nikako nije sjeo.


ima nekoga kome paše njegova način izražavanja??  :Laughing:

----------


## Cubana

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nekome paše njegov način izražavanja, možda opušta... Ne znam.
> Meni osobno njegov nedostatak poštovanja prema rodilji nikako nije sjeo.
> 
> 
> ima nekoga kome paše njegova način izražavanja??


Pa čitajući neke komentare dobijem takav dojam.

----------


## nela08

Cure, stvarno ste super sa svim ovim iskustvima, baš mi je to lijepo čitati kad nađem vremena.  Mi žene smo stvarno zakon, kad malo bolje promislim, kao nisam to znala, hahaha. Super iskustva iz bolnice, sa poroda, sa čuvanja trudnoće, lijepa iskustva .....ne znam koji muški bi to tako doživio (evo, moj macho baš "umire" od začepljenog nosa i misli da će smak svijeta svaki čas  :Laughing:  )

*Srećice*, po svemu sudeći totalno si u pravu i ja se sa svojim stvarno pozitivnim/veselim i nastojim i mirnim stavom nadam i faktoru sreće. Jedna stvar, koja je definitivno odlučena šta se mene tiče je, da definitivno ne želim drip (nadam se da će me i pitati??!!!). Napravit ću plan poroda dok padnu i ostale odluke, pa ćemo vidjeti....

*Ivy*, ti si bila svjedok da postoji prvorotkinja koja nije bila rezana???!!!! Vau!!!!  :D Stvarno, lijepo za čuti, pročitala sam već priče par srećkovica i sama se nadam istom...u nadi je spas, kaj ne? 

*donata i cubana*!!!!! JEEEEE!!!!! Cure, nadam se da se vidimo, moja beba će se vjerovatno zvati Nela ili možda Ela (iako tatici baš i ne sjedaju ta imena, ali tko njega pita,  :Laughing:  , pa ćemo se prepoznati, nadam se!!!!  Donata, s obzirom na moje "omiljeno" piće zadnjih mjeseci i ja sam si mogla dati tvoj "nick"!  :Laughing:  

Dr.House?! Obožavam ga, totalno je lud, nadam se da ću vidjeti tog dr. Ivičevića!   :Laughing:  
 :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

> postoji prvorotkinja koja nije bila rezana???!!!! Vau!!!!  :D Stvarno, lijepo za čuti, pročitala sam već priče par srećkovica i sama se nadam istom...


evo jedne "sreckovicke", ali dovoljno je da kazes molim vas bez rezanja koliko se ja sjecam s drugog poraoda. na prvom nisam nista rekla, ali zato je MM sam pitao, sto mi je i danas misterija od kud mu je to doslo, jer o tome nikad nismo razgovarali. uglavnom babica mu je sa smijeskom odgovorila da ce probati i kad je bilo sve u toku, obavijestila ga je da eto nije trebala rezati.




> Cure, nadam se da se vidimo, moja beba će se vjerovatno zvati Nela ili možda Ela (iako tatici baš i ne sjedaju ta imena, ali tko njega pita,  , pa ćemo se prepoznati, nadam se


bebe se tamo vode pod maminim prezimenom, dakle bila beba ela ili nela to u rodilistu bas i nece skvadra znati.



> nadam se da ću vidjeti tog dr. Ivičevića!


ne raaduje se necemu sto bas i nisi sigurna kako ces dozivjeti. meni on nije smetao, niti mi je bio simpatican i sl. osobno me napao da ta imam knjigu, zar sam dosla u rodiliste citati. na sta sam mu odbrusila a sta da radim dok cekam vizitu ili da mi donesu bebu. uglavnom cure je zano i rasplakati i nasmijati, ali to ovisi o puno stvari.

----------


## little duck

> *Ivy*, ti si bila svjedok da postoji prvorotkinja koja nije bila rezana???!!!! Vau!!!!  :D Stvarno, lijepo za čuti, pročitala sam već priče par srećkovica i sama se nadam istom...u nadi je spas, kaj ne?


Niti ja nisam rezana, popucala sam vrlo malo, svega neka 2 savica, samo povrsinski. Stvarno je u mome slucaju za to zasluzna babica.

----------


## srecica

> Jedna stvar, koja je definitivno odlučena šta se mene tiče je, da definitivno ne želim drip (nadam se da će me i pitati??!!!)


Stavi ovu stavku u plan poroda, a plan poroda na vrh papira kad dodes u rodiliste i uz tvoj smijesak reci 'Nadam se da cete postivati moje zelje sve dok je sa mnom i bebom sve u redu.'  :Heart: 

I ja se prikljucujem sreckovickama koje kao prvorotke nisu rezane.

----------


## Palagruža

Ni meni Ivicevic nije simpatican. Probusio mi je vodenjak bez da me ista pitao   :Evil or Very Mad:   Jest da je to napravio sa smijeskom i sretno konstatirajuci da sam otvorena 6-7cm i da cu rodit za cas, i da sam ja u tom trenutku bila spremna prihvatit taj zahvat, ali me stvarno smeta sto me nije pitao. 
Srecom, to je bio moj jedini susret s njim na porodu. Ostali svi su bili ok, u smislu da su me uvijek pitali za suglasnost prije nego sto su nesto napravili (a toga, na srecu, nije bilo tako puno).

----------


## nela08

Pa onda to i nije tako rijetko da prvorotkinje prođu bez rezanja!  :D  :D  :D
Moj dr. kaže da od njegovih 8000 poroda (stažirao je u Petrovoj) epiziotomiju je radio u 90-95 % slučajeva, a ne sjeća se ni jedne prvorotkinje koja je prošla bez.  Uz još neke informacije, to mi je Petrovu prekrižilo s popisa rodilišta. Ma nema on pojma! 

*spajalice* 


> bebe se tamo vode pod maminim prezimenom, dakle bila beba ela ili nela to u rodilistu bas i nece skvadra znati,


pa da logično je da se vode po prezimenu, nisam o tome razmišljala, ali ja ću biti sigurno glasna (takva sam nema mi pomoći) pa će me svi znat, nadam se po smijanju, a ne po vrištanju.   :Laughing: 



> ne raaduje se necemu sto bas i nisi sigurna kako ces dozivjeti. meni on nije smetao, niti mi je bio simpatican i sl. osobno me napao da ta imam knjigu, zar sam dosla u rodiliste citati. na sta sam mu odbrusila a sta da radim dok cekam vizitu ili da mi donesu bebu. uglavnom cure je zano i rasplakati i nasmijati, ali to ovisi o puno stvari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ne mogu vjerovati!!    Ajme, majko, pa taj je .....malo luđi!!!! a na mene će onda vikati.......jako!!!! 
> 
> *srećice*
> ...


hvala na savjetu! Definitivno ću tako napraviti!!![/quote]

----------


## Willow

evo moje iskustvo iz Vinogradske, budući da sam nedavno rodila  :D 

što se tiče poroda - vrlo individualno - od nas 4 u sobi bilo je svega, od potpuno prirodnog poroda (čak je žena i htjela nešto protiv bolova ali joj nisu dali da ne truju bebu!), drugorotki sa i bez epiziotomije, carskog reza i kompletne usluge s dripom i epiduralnom  :shock:  

sve u svemu, kako kome, vrlo je teško reći što vas čeka, ovisi o situaciji ali i o liječnicima, uglavnom - kad te prištekaju na CTG nema više mrdanja  :/ 

partner može biti s vama cijelo vrijeme i to je najbolje od svega u boksu  8) 

meni su u lijepom sjećanju svakako ostale sestre za bebe, bile su izvrsne.
iako su bebe naravno donošene po rasporedu, trudile su se oko dojenja, stalno su pitale treba li kome pomoći, pokazale ručno izdajanje, masirale cice, pomogle cimerici s uvučenim bradavicama da profunkcionira dojenje i općenito ulile nam samopouzdanje oko dojenja a to je mislim, najvažnije  :D 

bebe su dolazile u pravilu gladne, moga bebača su u par navrata donijeli mimo rasporeda jer je plakao pa da mu bezveze ne daju adaptirano kad mama ima mlijeka, a kako su rekle sestre inače ih dohranjuju samo po noći, preko dana isključivo ako plaču 
nažalost, po noći ga nisam uspjela dobiti jer mi je pedijatrica rekla da im je teško organizirati noćne podoje   :Sad:  

pedijatrice su inače prekrasne (posebno jedna crvenokosa) i sve ti super objasne tako da sam s njima bila prezadovoljna   :Heart:  

jedino je prehrana vrlo oskudna pa unaprijed pripremite muževe i ostale da vam donose klopu jer njihove porcije nisu dosta ni za dijete od 5 godina 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Palagruža

> jedino je prehrana vrlo oskudna pa unaprijed pripremite muževe i ostale da vam donose klopu jer njihove porcije nisu dosta ni za dijete od 5 godina


Potpis! Nije klopa tako losa, ali ja bih definitivno mogla pojesti tri puta tu kolicinu koju oni daju u porciju.

----------


## ivy

> jedino je prehrana vrlo oskudna pa unaprijed pripremite muževe i ostale da vam donose klopu jer njihove porcije nisu dosta ni za dijete od 5 godina
> 			
> 		
> 
> Potpis! Nije klopa tako losa, ali ja bih definitivno mogla pojesti tri puta tu kolicinu koju oni daju u porciju.


jel i juhice?  :Laughing:

----------


## Anna8

Willow, hvala na ovakvom postu! Ulijevaš samopouzdanje i snagu nama koje se tek spremamo u Vinogradsku. Nije da me nečeg posebno strah (poroda mislim-samo da sve prođe dobro), al kako mi se bliži termin, ipak mi nije svejedno!  :Love:

----------


## Lucas

willow hvala na izvještaju- a da li si imala svoju spavaćicu u rađaoni ili njihovu? da li muž dobije onu zaštitnu navlaku-odijelo za ulazak u rađaonu ili mi to moramo kupiti?
 hvala unaprijed na odgovorima
 :Kiss:

----------


## marka99

IAKO sam se grozila njihovih spavačica i ponijela svoju piđamu, ipak sam rađala u njihovoj koja i nije tako loša a i bilo mi je  drago da nju sprljam a ne svoju, ja se nakon poroda otuškala, skinula tu koja koja je samnom prošla sve to u boxu i odmah se uvukla u finu moju :D navlaku za razliku od drugih bolnica dobiješ tamo, dakle ne treba kupovati

----------


## ivy

većinom su žene poslije poroda voljele nositi njihove spavačice, do negdje recimo drugog, trećeg dana, jer se zakrvariš koliko god da paziš

----------


## Lucas

hvala cure na odgovorima... uskoro ću i ja tamo pa se pokušavam psihički pripremiti...

----------


## spajalica

ja sam nosila njiohove *spavacice*, kojih je u oba moja poraoda bilo. na drugom porodu sam dobila novu spavaciu i sestra koja me vodila na tusiranje mi je ispricala kako on dobiju novve spavacice i kako izgledaju prekarasno, ao onda par mjeseci izgledaju kao da ih nisu godinama dobili. navodno zbog nacina i ucestalosti pranja.
*odjelo* je MM dobio od njih prije ulaska u bok.
i jos jendom cu napisati meni je u vinogradskoj svaki put bilo jako jako dobro i imam samo pozitivna iskustva, ali kao sto je neko ispred mene napisao stvarno svasta ti se moze dogoditi. ja sam u oba slucaja imala istog ljecnika,  bolancu, s tim da ga je u prvom porodu zamjenio grbavac. a obje babice su bile super.

----------


## Willow

muž dobije odijelo, ne mora se kupovati

a spavaćice - dobiješ njihove ali ja sam nakon 1. dana (kad ti stvarno dobro dođe njihova jer krvariš) obukla svoju jer su njihove jako neudobne (grub materijal + ogroman broj) tako da nije loše ponijeti svoju
neke cure su bile i u pidžamama  8) 

zaboravila sam napisati, još uvijek se puši u WC-u, usprkos 100 pisanih zabrana i upozorenja   :Evil or Very Mad:  tako da kad se odete istuširati, može vam se dogoditi da se vratite i smrdite po dimu   :Evil or Very Mad:  
veliki minus šefu odjela za cigarete a još veći rodiljama i trudnicama koje puše   :Mad:

----------


## marka99

potpisujem za bolanču a i za grbavca :D !

----------


## marka99

wilov, to ti je friška info?ne mogu vjerovati, a još gore mi je kaj sam se svaki put smrzla u tom wc-u jer bi pušačice naravno otvorile prozor nakon popušene cigarete...brrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  došlo mi je da koristim onaj loš tuš s početka hodnika, koji nema ni varat nego neku odvratnu zavjesu i smrdi ali tam je uvijek toplo...pa ko voli

----------


## Willow

kad sam ja bila u bolnici taman su polijepili obavijest da je pušenje strogo zabranjeno (u krugu bolnice, novi zakon!)
ali ništa se to ne provodi, mi smo se žalile sestrama, sestre su kao malo podviknule ali ništa...
možda da im naplate onih 1000 kuna, možda bi ih to smirilo  :?

----------


## spajalica

a sad malo o tom pusenju. kad sam ja prvi put bila u rodilistu nisam znala da se u zadnjem WC pusi. ulazim ja a "trci" jedna rodilja zamnom i vice gospodjeo mogu i ja s vama. meni  :?  :? , a ja njoj pa brzo cu ja   :Laughing:  . aonda je zenska skuzila da fakat idem na WC a da ne pusim   :Laughing:  . a i ja sam skuzila tek tad o cemu se radi.

----------


## Willow

spajalica   :Laughing:   (iako je zapravo za   :Crying or Very sad:  )

inače, sjetila sam se još onog stola za rađanje, baš su i cimerice prigovarale da im ti stolovi stoje tamo samo za ukras, bilo bi dobro da ih malo i upotrijebe  :/ 
naime, rađaš tako da ležiš sa skvrčenim nogama i držiš se za noge  (a k tome držači od stola su totalno neiskorišteni)  :shock: 

mogli bi oni te stolove i puno bolje u praksi upotrijebiti  :?

----------


## nela08

Baš sam i ja "gruntala" o spavaćicama. Gledala sam malo po dućanima, i ima stvarno odličan izbor babskih   :Laughing:  i skoro pa ništa normalno. S obzirom da inače nosim isključivo pidžame, a ako se tamo dobije onda ne trebam ni kupovati, jel da? A možda mogu i obući svoju pidžamicu.... 
Zanima me kako izgledaju vizite u Vinogradskoj? Čula sam par priča o viziti u Petrovoj koja je povezana s nošenjem spavaćica....  :Laughing:  Jel to tako svuda?!!!??? Katastrofa!!!  :/

----------


## marka99

nela08, ni ja nisam od spavačica pa sam furala svoje piđamice i jednu spavačicu, nikome to ne smeta osim..na viziti bi trebala imati spavačicu, ili skinuti donji dio piđamice...  :Laughing:  da spoooky kao što zvuči i da svuda to izgleda isto mislim, gola, uložak među nogama koji držiš s nogama (dakle prije vizite gaćice moraju dole) i pokrivena s plahtom čekaš da se pojave na vratima i onda širiš noge...okrutno zvuči? baš tako i izgleda, ali čovjek se na sve navikne, jedino me nerviralo kaj je vizita kretala u 8 pa si gol čekao da doktori dođu do tvoje sobe, pa sada ako si na početku hodnika, brzp si gotov ali ak si na kraju...onda se fino načekaš tako gola...

----------


## nela08

Isuse Bože, koji je to negdje prizor...... i osjećaj....  :Laughing:  i to u tom rasturenom stanju...... jadne mi žene!!! Ne znam jel to za   :Crying or Very sad:  ili   :Laughing:  !!! Al nema nam druge.....pa se bolje smijat....

----------


## ivy

već sam to negdje pisala, jedna ženskica iz moje sobe je bez obzira kaj joj je dijete bilo gore na odjelu mjesec dana, ipak svaki dan morala bez gaća čekati vizitu  :Smile:  strašno.

----------


## nela08

> već sam to negdje pisala, jedna ženskica iz moje sobe je bez obzira kaj joj je dijete bilo gore na odjelu mjesec dana, ipak svaki dan morala bez gaća čekati vizitu Smile strašno.


Užas!!!

----------


## Točka

Ma i ja sam mislila da će mi te vizite biti nešto najgore u životu.
A zapravo samo mi je prvi put bilo malo neugodno. Pregled traje neke 3 sekunde doslovno. Meni i nije bio neki bed.

----------


## ivy

ma nećemo pretjerivati, nasprav svih strava koje tamo prođemo, vizite i nisu nešto  :Smile:  
a i na kraju krajeva, to je jedina situacija u kojoj vam doktor nešto kaže o vama -  ako imate sreće  :Laughing:

----------


## ivy

e, da, ima još jedna stvar koju je korisno znati  -dok je pedijatrica u viziti ne smijete ništa, pričati jedna s drugom dok ona govori trećoj, hodati po sobi, imati puštenu vodu u umivaoniku i sl. oni žele potpunu tišinu i mir dok govore sa majkama..i ne daj bože ostaviti dijete na većoj udaljenosti od metar od sebe

----------


## levinja

Meni je najgore kod vizita bilo docekati ih! I stvarno traje 3 sekunde, otkrijes se i pokrijes. I ja sam imala produzeni boravak jer je moja cura bila na neonatologiji, a "gledali" su me samo tjedan dana (sama sam odlucila da mi nemaju kaj vise gledat). Nakon toga su me samo ispitivali kad cu doma (odnosno kak je curetak)   :Grin:

----------


## ~Valerijana~

> nela08, ni ja nisam od spavačica pa sam furala svoje piđamice i jednu spavačicu, nikome to ne smeta osim..na viziti bi trebala imati spavačicu, ili skinuti donji dio piđamice...  da spoooky kao što zvuči i da svuda to izgleda isto mislim, gola, uložak među nogama koji držiš s nogama (dakle prije vizite gaćice moraju dole) i pokrivena s plahtom čekaš da se pojave na vratima i onda širiš noge...okrutno zvuči? baš tako i izgleda, ali čovjek se na sve navikne, jedino me nerviralo kaj je vizita kretala u 8 pa si gol čekao da doktori dođu do tvoje sobe, pa sada ako si na početku hodnika, brzp si gotov ali ak si na kraju...onda se fino načekaš tako gola...


pa da. al ne može te nitko natjerati da se skineš   :Smile:

----------


## nela08

Ma vjerujem da nakon svega vizite i nisu neki problem, ali dok si to onako vizualiziram.... nije kao u filmovima.... :Laughing:  
Ivy, hvala na još jednom korisnom savjetu! Sve pamtim!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Willow

stvarno su vizite najmanji problem, jedino što se stvarno načekaš, sestre dignu uzbunu u 7 (skidajte gaće, stiže vizita) a vizita dođe u 8.15   :Laughing:

----------


## ivy

evo mene sa još jednim tips&tricks  :Smile:  madam se da vam ne dosađujem

mi , koji smo bili na carskom, pa ostali još 6 dana nakon poroda smo se ko od zla bojali temperature. Bila je naime jedna pedijatrica na odjelu za bebe, za koju je moja pedijatrica rekla da je školski tip i da je cijeli život pisala knjige a tek sad počela raditi u praksi, koja nam ako bismo imali temp veću od 38 nije dala djecu na podoj (neću komentirati logiku) i samom time ne bismo mogli ići šesti dan doma. A svi smo imali blago povišenu temp upravo zbog nadolaska mlijeka treći dan. I to fakat svi, dobro , možda nam baš nije prelazila 38, al mislim si valda i carski ima tu veze i dolazak mlijeka i ko zna šta još.
I onda je bila taktika, čim vidiš da malo kuriš, probudi ti se onaj iskonski strah da ti neće dati dijete i vadiš toplomjer negdje na 36, 8  :Smile:  
(svi u sobi smo vidi čuda imali 36,8  :Laughing:  )
a onda poslije mjerenja trčimo kod ovih na čuvanju trudnoće da nam posude toplomjere da vidimo koliko imamo stvarno temperaturu  :Smile:  

dobro,, možda baš nije stvar koju bi se trebalo preporučivati ljudima da rade, al nekako zaključiš po sebi da nisi bolestan i da je korist od laganja veća od one da ti ne daju bebu

----------


## ~Valerijana~

> stvarno su vizite najmanji problem, jedino što se stvarno načekaš, sestre dignu uzbunu u 7 (skidajte gaće, stiže vizita) a vizita dođe u 8.15


joj...ali meni ne pada na pamet na brzinu skidati gaće i raširenih nogu dočekivati vizitu... mislim... to jednostavno... ne dolazi u obzir...   :Smile:

----------


## Točka

> I onda je bila taktika, čim vidiš da malo kuriš, probudi ti se onaj iskonski strah da ti neće dati dijete i vadiš toplomjer negdje na 36, 8  
> (svi u sobi smo vidi čuda imali 36,8  )
> a onda poslije mjerenja trčimo kod ovih na čuvanju trudnoće da nam posude toplomjere da vidimo koliko imamo stvarno temperaturu  
> 
> dobro,, možda baš *nije stvar koju bi se trebalo preporučivati ljudima da rade*, al nekako zaključiš po sebi da nisi bolestan i da je korist od laganja veća od one da ti ne daju bebu


Da nije za preporučivati, pogotovo zato jer povišena tjelesna temperatura upućuje na zaostali komadić posteljice u maternici. Stoga cure oprezno!!!

----------


## Lucas

e cure imam jedno malo bedasto pitanjce.... 
sutra bi trebala u vinogradsku na pregled a nemam pojma gdje je ginekologija i kam da idem??? 
dođem lijepo pješke do gore kad se skinem s tramvaja i kam onda? kad ima sto zgrada gore.....

----------


## ivy

prođeš kroz glavni ulaz i onda lijevo dijagonalno po stazici. na kraju dijagonale je dermatologija. malo gore više vidiš jedan kiosk, lijevo od njega još malo gore ti je ulaz.sve skupa je vrlo blizu glavnog ulaza
ginekologija je u prizemlju kada uđeš desno do kraja. vidjet češ šalter i oko njega puno trudnica  :Smile:  to je to

----------


## Lucas

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
hvala puno!!!!

----------


## Anna8

Ja ti savjetujem da ideš što ranije, ja sam došla oko 7 i 10 i bila druga na redu. Istina oni počinju raditi tek iza 8, al kasnije se stvori ogromna gužva!

----------


## Lucas

vidiš a svi mi vele odi tek oko pol jedanaest poslje ti nije gužva jer do 11 sam primaju knjižice...
sad sam bedasta više... ja sam isto mislila ići kasnije jer da bum gore u 7.10 moram se ustati u 5.... jaooooo

----------


## Anna8

Možda su u pravu! gle, ja ti kažem što sam ja vidjela i što su mi rekli. Tako ujutro je katastrofa gužva, a čula sam da je u pon najgore. Moguće da kasnije opet nema gužve. Makar mislim da to i tak brzo ide, jer si s pregledom gotova za 2 min!

----------


## Anna8

Možda su u pravu! gle, ja ti kažem što sam ja vidjela i što su mi rekli. Tako ujutro je katastrofa gužva, a čula sam da je u pon najgore. Moguće da kasnije opet nema gužve. Makar mislim da to i tak brzo ide, jer si s pregledom gotova za 2 min!

----------


## Lucas

:Kiss:    ma hvala puno!!!! javim sutra kaj je i kak bilo

----------


## Anna8

Da, da! Obvezno! Moramo se pratiti da se znamo prepoznati! :D

----------


## ivy

ja sam isto išla kasnije i nisam toliko čekala
ponesi maramice za wc, nemaju papira

----------


## Lucas

hvala ivy uvijek nosim punu ratnu opremu u torbi zlu ne trebalo 
thanks!!

----------


## Bealara

Ja sam jako zadovoljna porodom u Vinogradskoj, mene je porađala dr. Lada i zaista je bila ok. 

Budem li išla opet - bez razmišljanja ću u Vinogradsku. I da, bila sam rezana, bolilo je ko vrag, al kad čuješ plač bebača - sve se brzo zaboravi.

----------


## Anna8

Baš je to lijepo čuti Bealara. Mislim ne baš i za bol..  :Rolling Eyes:  ,al to znamo da nas čeka. Meni nije važno hoće li me rezati ili ne, samo mi je važno da dok i babica budu ok i da naprave svoj posao kako treba. Najvažnije mi da beba i ja budemo dobro nakon svega, a ove druge stvari se vjerujem onda brzo zaborave!  :Wink:

----------


## Bealara

Ma bit će sve ok...ne brini! Koliko još imaš do termina?

----------


## Anna8

Nije da brojim   :Laughing:  , još 12 dana! :D

----------


## Anna8

Nije da brojim   :Laughing:  , još 12 dana! :D

----------


## Lucas

ej cure sam da vam se javim tek sam sad došla iz vinogradske, gužva je bila do neba... kaže sestra da je tamo uvijek ponedjeljak i petak gužva tako da izbjegavajte te dane ak ne želite čekati cijeli dan...
ja sam došla oko 10.30 a doktorice nije bilo s odjela do 12. tako da sam na pregledu bila tek oko 13.30...
htjela bi pohvaliti sestru koj radi u ambulanti (mislim da je sr. Snježana - visoka jača) duša od žene... 
doktoricu sam vidjela na kratko a koja je bila i kak se zove nemam pojma...
naravno u wc-ima nema papira, ni ključa tako da.... al navikli smo se u našem zdravstvu na svašta...
jedina zamjerka mi je ta što ima jaaaaako puno trudnica a malo mjesta za sjesti i to malo zauzmu mladi tateki koji su došli u pratnju.. mislim... cure, recite muževima nek se ustanu trudnici bez obzira jel bila u 7 tjednu ili 37 tj. trudnoće... i nemojte ostavljati torbe i kapute na stolici i još tako nekome zauzeti mjesto za sjesti....

----------


## Anna8

Pa nisi nam rekla što kažu ?! Kako je tebi prošao taj prvi pregled?

----------


## Lucas

:/  iskreno nemam pojma kaj da velim, prije sam bila vani nego unutra... sve ok sa bebačem. još sam "zaprta" i to je sve kaj mi je rekla. kontrola za tjedan dana... neznam, osjećala sam se ko na pokretnoj traci...
ambulanta me šokirala... stol iz austro-ugarske, vaga ona starinska, opčenito je sve staro i ofucano, doktorica kuca papire na mašini... ko prije 50 godina... strašno.. 
sramota za naše zdravstvo...
ali srećom tu je ta divna sestra uz koju se sve loše zaboravi i koja za svaku od nas ima lijepu riječ i osmijeh na licu!!!

----------


## asphodel

To je vjerojatno bila dr. Košec... navodno je jako stručna, a kad je gužva ništa drugo te ne čeka nego "pokretna traka"...

Zna li netko raspored doktora preko tjedna tamo? Nisam još bila na pregledu kod nikoga, samo na uzv...

Preporuke?

----------


## ivy

ponedjeljkom je dr Košec i stvarno je jako stručna ali često ode gore na porode pa ju dolje u ambulanti moraju čekati.

----------


## ivy

svi su više manje dobri, jedino dr Ivičević zna izvrijeđati, ali onda opet on je i odličan u dijagnostici

----------


## Lucas

da dr. Košec je bila danas (pogledala na nalazu) i imala je porod tak da je kasnila.. čula sam i ja da je dobar dijagnostičar...

----------


## Anna8

Ja sam bila u čet i tada je prof. Herman. On je jedan valjda od glavnih i stvarno je bio ok. Istina, brže sam vani nego unutra...al tako to valjda tamo ide! 
Ni ja ne mogu sebi doći od tih tamo uvjeta! Ne znam bih li se smijala ili plakala. Al kao što sam već jednom napisala, meni to ništa nije važno koliko mi je važna ljudskost i nekakav normalni odnos. I meni je ta sestra bila baš dobra. Upravo me njihov odnos nekako opustio glede svega što me čeka!  :Wink:

----------


## Lucas

ma ja sam čitala o takvim uvjetima al sve si misliš kak ljudi pretjeruju a onda kad dođeš tamo i vidiš da su još uljepšali priču ostaneš paf...
stvarno da nema tako divnih ljudi tamo bilo bi koma... ovako uz njihovu toplu riječ zaboraviš okolinu....

----------


## nela08

Jesu i rađaone tako grozne? Sobe? Čitala sam da je čisto, nadam se da stvarno je.

----------


## ivy

sobe na odjelu su ok,sasvim pristojne, mislim nemaš nešto pretjerano mjesta, al nije da ni očekujemo  :Smile:  i čiste ih i previše puta na dan (mislim 3 ili 4)jer te probude kad se malo želiš odmoriti
rađaone su novo uređene. po meni nije nešto humano da se osjećaš ne znam kak ugodno, ali je novo, čisto i funkcionalno
u biti, mislim da presudnu ulogu ima ljudski faktor, ak je osoblje ljubazno, ni ne vidiš je nešto staro ili novo

----------


## davorkica

> sobe na odjelu su ok,sasvim pristojne, mislim nemaš nešto pretjerano mjesta, al nije da ni očekujemo  i čiste ih i previše puta na dan (mislim 3 ili 4)jer te probude kad se malo želiš odmoriti
> rađaone su novo uređene. po meni nije nešto humano da se osjećaš ne znam kak ugodno, ali je novo, čisto i funkcionalno
> u biti, mislim da presudnu ulogu ima ljudski faktor, ak je osoblje ljubazno, ni ne vidiš je nešto staro ili novo


Potpisujem!
Imamo potpuno isto misljenje   :Smile:

----------


## Anna8

> sobe na odjelu su ok,sasvim pristojne, mislim nemaš nešto pretjerano mjesta, al nije da ni očekujemo  i čiste ih i previše puta na dan (mislim 3 ili 4)jer te probude kad se malo želiš odmoriti
> rađaone su novo uređene. po meni nije nešto humano da se osjećaš ne znam kak ugodno, ali je novo, čisto i funkcionalno
> u biti, mislim da presudnu ulogu ima ljudski faktor, ak je osoblje ljubazno, ni ne vidiš je nešto staro ili novo


Apsolutno potpisujem!

----------


## Willow

što se tiče čistoće, jedino možete koji put doživjeti šok kad uđete u WC ali to su krive rodilje koje ne pogledaju što ostavljaju iza sebe i posebno pušačice koje ostave pepeo posvuda    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nela08

To mi je dovoljno, glavno da je čisto i da su ljudi ok. Hvala cure!   :Smile:  
A ova fora s pušenjem mi je jednostavno nepojmljiva! Pročitala sam da se u wc-ima puši već puno puta, ali stvarno mi je nevjerovatno kako se trudnice i rodilje mogu tako ponašati....to nikad neću shvatiti!  :?

----------


## Anna8

Evo ja sam se taman vratila s pregleda - kaže prof. Herman vidimo se za tjedan dana ako ne ranije. Radio mi je pregled plodne vode i nalaz je mliječna +. Ne znam što to znači, zna netko?
Uglavnom iako sam otvorena prst to mi baš nije bilo ugodno,mogao je biti malo nježniji.

----------


## Lucas

hej draga-super da je sve ok.. 
ne mogu ti pomoći savjetom...neznam šta to znači...
kaj si već doma?-super...nisi dugo čekala il si raaaano došla tamo?

----------


## Anna8

Ja sam došla oko 7,bila prva i gotova u 8 i 10! radije pričekam tako ranije dok još nema gužve, al meni je zgodno jer do bolnice imam 10 min autom. Mm i ja vježbamo put do gore!  :Laughing:

----------


## Lucas

eh tak se da...ma neka si ti bila čim prije gotova i nek je sve u redu...
sitno koka...sitnooooooo.....

----------


## Frida

Cure, ovo je topic na kojem se razmjenjuju iskustva o rodilištu u sklopu bolnice. Molim vas da se držite teme i  ne chatate. Hvala.

----------


## Anna8

ok! Sorry!  :Embarassed:

----------


## ribicaa

> To je vjerojatno bila dr. Košec... navodno je jako stručna, a kad je gužva ništa drugo te ne čeka nego "pokretna traka"...
> 
> Zna li netko raspored doktora preko tjedna tamo? Nisam još bila na pregledu kod nikoga, samo na uzv...
> 
> Preporuke?



Trudnička ambulanta raspored doktora:

ponedjeljak-dr. Košec
utorak - dr. Butorac ili dr. Kuna
srijeda- dr. Ivičević
četvrtak - dr. Herman
petak- Dr. Soljačić - Vraneš


nisam jedino sigurna utorak i srijedu možda je i obrnuto to, al ovo ostalo je sigurno tako. Ja idem kod doktorice soljačić -Vraneš i do sad mi je bila draga i sve 5 nadam se da će tako i ostati...  :Laughing:

----------


## winnerica

Hvala za raspored!!! Ja tam krećem na preglede za cca 3 tj.!!!

----------


## Mrvna

> Hvala za raspored!!! Ja tam krećem na preglede za cca 3 tj.!!!


I ja! Možda se vidimo!

----------


## Anna8

Ja inače idem kod prof. Hermana, a danas mi je rekao da dodem u sljedeću srijedu jer u čet ne rade. Znači moram kod Ivičevića? Ima li netko tko ide kod njega?

----------


## ribicaa

> Ja inače idem kod prof. Hermana, a danas mi je rekao da dodem u sljedeću srijedu jer u čet ne rade. Znači moram kod Ivičevića? Ima li netko tko ide kod njega?



hej ako ideš kod dr. Hermana lako moguće da će se i on spustiti i doći te pregledati...npr. dr.Kuna uvijek se spusti i gleda svoje pacijentice prije nego dođe ova moja doktorica petkom...a dr. Ivič.... ti je super u dijagnostici i dobar doktor,al zaista neugodan ko osoba, ima glupe komentare..pa lako ubije u pojam...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Anna8

Hvala! Budem još vidjela! Možda odem i u petak! Ta doktorica je dobra jel da?

----------


## Neroslava

Oho, to je neki novi raspored?

*Anna*, ma svi su ti tam dobri doktori, nemaš brige!!   :Smile:

----------


## ribicaa

> Hvala! Budem još vidjela! Možda odem i u petak! Ta doktorica je dobra jel da?



ja sam jako zadovoljna s njom, draga je i nije gruba kaj mi je jako bitno.... :D ..al neću je puno hvaliti da se ne pokvari hehe

----------


## ribicaa

> Oho, to je neki novi raspored?
> 
> *Anna*, ma svi su ti tam dobri doktori, nemaš brige!!



ja idem cijelu trudnoću u vinogradsku na preglede..i sto posto je tako raspored, samo nisam sigurna možda sam pobrkala utorak i srijedu...  :Embarassed:  
al ostalo je ziher tako...  :Wink:

----------


## Anna8

> Oho, to je neki novi raspored?
> 
> *Anna*, ma svi su ti tam dobri doktori, nemaš brige!!


Hvala! Ma to sam i ja čula - odnosno da je Ivičević malo zeznut, al važnije mi je da dobro radi svoj posao!

----------


## Adi

da li se za preglede pred kraj trudnoće od 35tj nadalje naručuje ili se samo dođe s uputnicom. 
Da li se posebno traži pregled za uzv?

Moja prijateljica je prije jedno mjesec dana rodila u Vinogradskoj i jako je zadovoljna. Kaže da su svi tako ljubazni. Međutim ona nije išla na preglede u bolnicu pa mi to ne zna reći.

----------


## ivy

dođe se s uputnicom
i onda čeka, i čeka....  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas

..rekla mi je sestra koj tamo radi da su ponedjeljak i petak najgužvastiji dani... tako da probaj izabrati neki drugi...
ja sam išla ponedjeljkom i nikad nisam bila gotova prije 14-15 sati...
sretno!!

----------


## Neroslava

> Da li se posebno traži pregled za uzv?


Za UZV se naručuješ telefonom, čeka se 2-3 tj.

----------


## Adi

koliko sam shvatila u jednom danu se nemože obaviti i pregled i uzv. Ili se naruči za uzv, pa odma i odem u trudničku na pregled.

S 28tj sam naručena kod svog gin na pregled pa bi preostale preglede obavljala u bolnici. I da li mi gin odma da uputnicu ili tek kad se naručim?

----------


## Neroslava

> koliko sam shvatila u jednom danu se nemože obaviti i pregled i uzv. Ili se naruči za uzv, pa odma i odem u trudničku na pregled.


Eventualno može, ukoliko si naručena na UZV u neko jutarnje doba i stigneš ga obaviti do 11h pa se vratiš dolje na vrijeme da predaš knjižicu (mislim da primaju knjižice do 11) i nastaviš čekati na pregled u TA. (ili obrnuto, ako si naručena na UZV kasnije, pa prvo dođeš u TA i tamo obaviš pregled, ali to ti se može izjalovit jer nikad nemreš znat kolko ćeš čekat i kad ćeš doć na red, pa ti se može dogodit da dođeš rano ujutro, ostaviš knjižicu, čekaš par sati jer oni ne počnu pregledavat do iza pol 10 jer se eto baš taj dan odužilo s vizitom i konzultacijama....)




> S 28tj sam naručena kod svog gin na pregled pa bi preostale preglede obavljala u bolnici. I da li mi gin odma da uputnicu ili tek kad se naručim?


Tvoj dr. ti može dat uputnicu kad god (trebaju ti dvije, za pregled u TA i za UZV), mislim da one ne zastarjevaju ko recepti, ili? Ali ako ideš k njemu na pregled u 28. tj., moj ti je savjet da se ne žuriš na preglede u bolnicu, jer ćeš tamo svaki put jako dugo čekati i pitanje je jel ćeš imati mjesta gdje sjesti, a to pred kraj trudnoće zna biti problem... Generalno mislim da nema potrebe pojavljivati se na tom prvom bolničkom pregledu prije 35.-36. tjedna, osim ak nemaš neki konkretan razlog, naravno.

----------


## Lucas

..samo da upotpunim neroslavu... 
na stoliću piše da primaju uputnice do 11 sati ali nekad se zna dogoditi da već u 10.30. sestra kaže da ne primaju više ili da tek poslje 11 uzme zadnje knjižice..tako da je to lutrija...
i uputnica "vrijedi" mjesec dana...

----------


## Adi

hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## Mrvna

Može li MM sa mnom unutra ili tu vrijede drukčija pravila nego kod ginekologa? 
Neke cure pišu da zna biti kao na pokretnoj traci - znači li to da neće imati razumijevanja ako imam par pitanja o samom porodu?  :?

----------


## Lucas

još nisam vidjela da nečji mm ide unutra na pregled a hodočastim gore već mjesec dana... mislim da nema potrebe da ide s tobom jer ulazite po 2 u kabine (2 su kabine da nebi bilo zabune) i kad te pozove onak gologuza došetaš do stola, legneš, pregleda te, siđeš, obučeš se uzmeš papire i van... ako imaju vremena nešto ti objasne ako ne...sve to traje 2 min...u međuvremenu ova u drugoj kabini gologuza čeka da ju pozovu i čuje sve kaj pričate a nekad su i vrata samo pritvorena jer se nedaju zatvoriti do kraja pa se desi da snimiš slučajno nečiju guzu   :Wink:   mislim sve smo ženske gore i nema srama ali kad bi znala da je neki muški u kabini neznam ,meni nebi bilo ugodno...  :/
meni se čini da baš nemaju vremena na previše objašnjavanja pogotovo ponedjeljkom i petkom ali eto nadam se da će netko imati pozitivnija iskustva!!!

----------


## Lucas

..ovo ponedjeljkom i petkom nisam mislila da su doktori loši nego je užasna gužva i jednostavno ne stignu.. recimo na staru godinu nije uopće bila gužva i doktorica koja je tad radila stvarno se potrudila objasniti mi neke stvari za vrijeme i poslje pregleda...

----------


## Mrvna

Uh   :Rolling Eyes:  Jel to znači da ću morati čekati porod da saznam još neke informacije o epiduralnoj i sličnom??

----------


## ivy

> još nisam vidjela da nečji mm ide unutra na pregled a hodočastim gore već mjesec dana... mislim da nema potrebe da ide s tobom jer ulazite po 2 u kabine (2 su kabine da nebi bilo zabune) i kad te pozove onak gologuza došetaš do stola, legneš, pregleda te, siđeš, obučeš se uzmeš papire i van... ako imaju vremena nešto ti objasne ako ne...sve to traje 2 min...u međuvremenu ova u drugoj kabini gologuza čeka da ju pozovu i čuje sve kaj pričate a nekad su i vrata samo pritvorena jer se nedaju zatvoriti do kraja pa se desi da snimiš slučajno nečiju guzu    mislim sve smo ženske gore i nema srama ali kad bi znala da je neki muški u kabini neznam ,meni nebi bilo ugodno...  :/
> meni se čini da baš nemaju vremena na previše objašnjavanja pogotovo ponedjeljkom i petkom ali eto nadam se da će netko imati pozitivnija iskustva!!!


  :Laughing:  ko da neki logor opisuješ  :Laughing:

----------


## ivy

> Uh   Jel to znači da ću morati čekati porod da saznam još neke informacije o epiduralnoj i sličnom??


možeš pitati, neki će ti rado odgovoriti, neki ne

----------


## Lucas

ivy a šta mogu kad je tak... znam kako sam se ja prvi put šokirala kad sam došla gore  :shock: 

mrvna: dobro ivy kaže: možeš pitati, neki će ti rado odgovoriti, neki ne...
ali svakako pitaj...
 :Kiss:

----------


## ..donata..

Cure, zar dr. Tučkar nije ni jedan dan u trudničkoj ambulanti?

----------


## Mrvna

Postoji li caka s parkingom kad MM dođe po nas, može li se negdje uvaliti da je blizu (predvorje rađaone možda? :Grin:  )? Termin mi je 26., neće se baš rode vratiti do tad a bojim se da će siroto dijete promrznut ako se sparkamo 3 km dalje što je sasvim realno.

----------


## ivy

traži tipa na rampi da ga pusti unutra jer ide po bebu. mene su s autom puštali unutra i kao trudnicu. onda će mu tip reći da dobro, ali da samo to obavi i izađe van -  kao ne smije se zadržavati s autom unutra. 
naravno da smije, meni je MM znao dolaziti u posjete i bit unutra po dva sata...
onda se lijepo parkira negdje blizu vrata zgrade i ode po tebe. ako baš nema ni jedno mjesto, nek malo produži gore prema psihijatriji, tamo uvijek ima...pa se vrati po auto kad dođete dolje
sretno :D

----------


## Mrvna

O super, hvala!  :D

----------


## uporna

> traži tipa na rampi da ga pusti unutra jer ide po bebu. mene su s autom puštali unutra i kao trudnicu. onda će mu tip reći da dobro, ali da samo to obavi i izađe van -  *kao ne smije se zadržavati s autom unutra.* 
> *naravno da smije*, meni je MM znao dolaziti u posjete i bit unutra po dva sata...
> onda se lijepo parkira negdje blizu vrata zgrade i ode po tebe. ako baš nema ni jedno mjesto, nek malo produži gore prema psihijatriji, tamo uvijek ima...pa se vrati po auto kad dođete dolje
> sretno :D


Želim se osvrnuti na ovo poboldano. 
Naime, kada vam djelatnici na kolnom ulazu bolnice izađu u susret i puste vas u krug bolnice koji nema parkirališta niti za svoje djelatnike a niti za pacijente i njihove posjete i zamole da ostavite pacijenta/trudnicu/majku sa djetetom i sl. i kažu da ispeljate auto van na parking, onda to treba i napraviti. Jer to je isključivo dobra volja djelatnika na ulazu koji su odgovorni da je cijeli krug bolnice prohodan za hitne pomoći i dijalize koje dolaze u velikom broju. Ukoliko se ide po pacijenta koji se otpušta iz bolnice onda treba prvo obaviti otpust (a to traje satima) i sa otpusnim pismom i autom doći na rampu i onda nema problema za ulazak jer pacijent je spreman za odlazak iz bolnice. 
Bezobrazno je mrtvo hladno klimnuti glavom i u manirima balkanizma misliti si:"ko' ga j..e" nagurati auto negdje u krugu da eto tatica u posjeti ne bi možda napravio 200 metara pješice. Vjerujte da se takvi vozači zapamte i sigurno drugi put neće ući u bolnicu a biti će im možda jako važno. 
Na ogradi bolnice lijepo stoji znak koji upozorava da je ulaz u bolnicu dozvoljen samo hitnoj pomoći. 
Vinogradska bolnica ima izvan kruga parkiralište koje se *ne naplaćuje* za razliku od Klaićeve i Traume ili želite možda na Rebro ili na Sv.Duh ili Novu Bolnicu.
Na žalost ovakvi postupci pojedinaca ( a ima i jako jako bezobraznih, nekulturnih ljudi koji deračinom i prijetnjama djeltanicima misle da će nešto postići) izazivaju kod tih djelatnika samo suprotan stav a to je da zbog takvih ljudi jednostavno više ne žele izlaziti u susret nikome. Jer i trudnica koja je u stanju voziti auto sama može i hodati zar ne? U biti radite budale od ljudi koji obavljaju svoj posao i za koji odgovaraju. 
Da li biste bili sretni da neko iz vaše bliske obitelji umre u kolima hitne pomoći na reanimaciji nedaleko od vrata hitne ili na samoj Vinogradskoj ulici ispred bolnice, jer eto vidi našlo se "pametnih" naparkiranih posvuda i 30-tak automobila koji čekaju u redu za ulazak u krug i izmišljaju razloge zašto bi oni trebali ući unutra, a kola hitne nisu mogla doći do tih vrata. Bilo je takvih slučajeva a onda je kriva bolnica zar ne?
Ovo je malo OT ali me je tako piknulo u oko onaj *ivy-in* dio "naravno da smije"  da nisam mogla odoljeti da ne napišem sve ovo da jednostavno vidite cijelu tu priču sa strane ljudi koji tamo rade i dnevno im dođe 300-tinjak takvih koji samo nešto idu na minutu pa se negdje parkiraju po par sati. 
Uzalud je borba roditelja djece sa posebnim potrebama da dobiju dozvole za pristup bolnicama jer su im ti pristupi zakrčeni sa neodgovornim "pametnim" i "mudrim" vozačima koji ne znaju hodati.

----------


## Imga

uporna, potpis

----------


## fjora

> uporna, potpis


i ja isto, kad sam trudna išla gore parkirala sam van kruga bolnice

----------


## ivy

oprosti draga uporna ali nisam stekla takav dojam jer gore na psihijatriji je uvijek bilo i više od par slobodnih mjesta
ako ti kažeš da zakrčujemo, dobro, valda imaš više iskustva

----------


## dundo

Cure sigurno  se negdje pisalo već, ali eto tko bi sada to našao, molim tko je rađao u vinogradskoj da mi napiše da li nosim svoje spavaćice ili ću biti u njihovim? Čisto da znam kupovati ili ne. I da li beba bude u njihovoj robi i pelenama ili ja nosim sve svoje od doma. Puno hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## ivy

imaju tamo spavačice, možeš njihove ili svoje. ja sam prefeirala njihove da ne šaljem svaki dan svoje doma na pranje
beba je u njihovom dok je tamo. za izlazak mora imati svoju robicu

----------


## spajalica

> uporna, potpis


i jos jedan

----------


## ..donata..

Budući da sam ušla u 9. mj preglede moram obavljati u bolnici, pa me zanima:

1. Kojim danima je najbolje doći?
2. Oko koliko sati je najbolje doći da se najmanje čeka?
3. Kako izgledaju ti pregledi?
4. Da li mi treba trudnička knjižica?
5. Da li dr. Tučkar radi u trudničkoj ambulanti? Netko je napisao popis doktora po danima, a njega nisam vidjela.

Hvala.

----------


## uporna

> Budući da sam ušla u 9. mj preglede moram obavljati u bolnici, pa me zanima:
> 
> 1. Kojim danima je najbolje doći?
> 2. Oko koliko sati je najbolje doći da se najmanje čeka?
> 3. Kako izgledaju ti pregledi?
> 4. Da li mi treba trudnička knjižica?
> 5. Da li dr. Tučkar radi u trudničkoj ambulanti? Netko je napisao popis doktora po danima, a njega nisam vidjela.
> 
> Hvala.


Ono što sigurno znam da dr. Tučkar radi u trudničkoj ambulanti ali ne znam koji dan (nazovi i pitaj). 
Za ovo ostalo će ti odgovoriti cure koje su išle na preglede.

----------


## jujasica

> Cure sigurno  se negdje pisalo već, ali eto tko bi sada to našao, molim tko je rađao u vinogradskoj da mi napiše da li nosim svoje spavaćice ili ću biti u njihovim? Čisto da znam kupovati ili ne. I da li beba bude u njihovoj robi i pelenama ili ja nosim sve svoje od doma. Puno hvala


ako ti je uskoro termin, prepručam ti da si uzmeš od doma spavaćicu ili pidžamu jer je tamo užasno vruće, a njihove spavaćice su dosta debele pa bi se mogla skuhati u njima (ja jesam)... inače, možeš hodati i u pidžami, ako ti tako više paše... nema krutih pravila oko oblačenja...  :Smile:

----------


## jujasica

> 5. Da li dr. Tučkar radi u trudničkoj ambulanti? Netko je napisao popis doktora po danima, a njega nisam vidjela.
> 
> Hvala.


on ti radi srijedom!

----------


## Drejka

> Cure sigurno  se negdje pisalo već, ali eto tko bi sada to našao, molim tko je rađao u vinogradskoj da mi napiše da li nosim svoje spavaćice ili ću biti u njihovim? Čisto da znam kupovati ili ne.


Jutros sam pričala s jednom babicom iz Vinogradske. Kaže da su spavačice njihove. 
Šlafruk, šlape i ostalo je naše.

----------


## jujasica

> Jutros sam pričala s jednom babicom iz Vinogradske. Kaže da su spavačice njihove. 
> Šlafruk, šlape i ostalo je naše.


spavaćica za porod je njhova, a za ostale prigode možeš nositi i svoju...  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

Za ostale prigode!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ja imam jedno pitanje na koje nigdje nisam našla odgovor, možda je banalno, ali zanima me koliko se dugo ostaje u bolnici (tj. konkretno kakav je "običaj" u Vinogradskoj) ako je sve OK? Jedno 3 dana? Duže (ne valjda)?

----------


## dundo

Hvala cure na odgovorima. Sada me zanima kakva je gore procedura. Koliko prije poroda se trebam javiti gore? Da li samo dođem ili treba prije nazvati?
Hvala puno  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## spajalica

> Ja imam jedno pitanje na koje nigdje nisam našla odgovor,ali zanima me koliko se dugo ostaje u bolnici (tj. konkretno kakav je "običaj" u Vinogradskoj) ako je sve OK? Jedno 3 dana? Duže (ne valjda)?


doma se ide treci dan po porodu s tim da ti se dan na koji si rodila racuna kao 0-ti. dakle ja sam oba puta rodila u petak, a doma isla u ponedjeljak.




> Koliko prije poroda se trebam javiti gore? Da li samo dođem ili treba prije nazvati?


u samo rodiliste mozes doci kad ti se jave treudovi, ne moras ih nista zvati, osim mozda zazivati   :Razz:  . 
uglavnom ako planiras u trudnicku mozes otici na pregled kad zelis. ja sam otisla za prvog klinca u 38 tjedn, a rodila u 41. uglavnom u sam malo dulje hodocastila. za drugu klinku sam otisla u utorak na pregled. ponovo imala zakazna isti u sljedeci utorak, ali sam je rodila u petak, tako da nisam ni stigla na drugi pregled.

----------


## nela08

Super, hvala!

----------


## dundo

Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Drejka

Curke koje već imate iskustva sa kontrolama u Vinogradskoj molim vas info.

Sutra idem prvi put gore na kontrolu pa me zanima što od nalaza trebam ponijeti sa sobom. Imam svakakvu nekakvu papirologiju i mislim da mi sve to gore ne treba a htjela bih doći pripremljena a ne da tam onda premećem po papirima.

Znam osnovno: knjižica, uputnica, trudnička knjižica...e sad kaj još? 

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Točka

Ponesi zadnji nalaz UZV-a.

----------


## Drejka

> Ponesi zadnji nalaz UZV-a.


E vidiš, toga se ne bih sjetila.

Hvala

----------


## mihim

slazem se da ne treba iskoristavati ljude, ali cura je postavila pitanje dal se smije doc po nju i bebu blizu, i ja kazem naravno da smije. i mislim da bi za to i trebali pustit, a ne da je to dobra volja. ne znam dal si rodila, al probaj zamislit da ti svoje novorođence nosis gore uz brijeg po snijegu, ledu i hladnoci, nebi sigurno, ja nebi. a nisam shvatila zasto spominjes parking u dubarvi, tj novoj? meni je vinogradska super, al prking nije nesto u usporedbi sa kbd i isto se ne placa.

----------


## uporna

> slazem se da ne treba iskoristavati ljude, ali cura je postavila pitanje dal se smije doc po nju i bebu blizu, i ja kazem naravno da smije. i mislim da bi za to i trebali pustit, a ne da je to dobra volja. ne znam dal si rodila, al probaj zamislit da ti svoje novorođence nosis gore uz brijeg po snijegu, ledu i hladnoci, nebi sigurno, ja nebi. a nisam shvatila zasto spominjes parking u dubarvi, tj novoj? meni je vinogradska super, al prking nije nesto u usporedbi sa kbd i isto se ne placa.


*mihim*, ja sam se osvrnula na dio koji se odnosio na muža koji je išao u posjete i to često jer je žena ležala duže u bolnici.
Naravno da će pustiti da ide po ženu i dijete, ali za otpust trebaš imati otpusno pismo i pustit će te bez problema. Sve ostalo je procjena djelatnika i "dobra volja" jer on odgovara za prohodnost kruga i zna koliko je automobila do sada ušlo i da li postoji ikakva rupa da se sparkira još jedan. Ako je prepun to je njegova greška i može ga stajati posla.
Naglasak je bio na "izmišljanju" razloga zbog kojih se ulazi, a vjeruj ima ih puno koji su vrlo maštoviti u objašnjavanjima kuda idu. I takvih ima dnevno jako, jako puno. Isto tako bi navela da se u Vinogradskoj lječe narkomani i alkoholičari. Ovi prvi i pod terapijom metadona su poprilično neurotični i misle da su bogom dani da mogu do dr. autom (valjda bi i u ordinaciju ušli da su vrata šira).
Usporedba drugih bolnica je bila iz razloga što većina ljudi i ode u Vinogradsku jer se ima gdje parkirati za razliku od drugih bolnica pa je navala pacijenata na nju enormno velika. Masu roditelja sa djecom sami kažu da dolaze u Vinogradsku samo zato što imaju gdje sa autom.
Za kbd sam pretpostavila da se plaća jer su iscrtana parkirna mjesta, ali osobno nisam tamo išla pa se ispričavam za netočan navod.
Za sve što sam za Vinogradsku rekla stojim iza toga do zadnjeg slova jer znam praktički iz prve ruke. 
Ne još nisam rodila, nadam se da budem ako ova trudnoća bude ok do kraja, a nikada niti jedna obitelj sa malom bebom u autu nikad nije bila poslana na parking već puštena unutra s time da ako je u pratnji i otac, zamoli se da izveze auto i isto tako ga poslije puste unutra po majku i dijete. Kada je sama žena ili otac sa malim djetetom njih se ne traži da izvezu auto.
Da bi znali o čemu pričam dovoljno je da radnim danom između 7 i 10 h pola sata stanete sa strane kolnog ulaza i promatrate i slušate kako to izgleda. Tko god je vidio zgrozio se od kulture i načina razgovora vozača koji žele u krug bolnice ući. A kada je kiša i ružno vrijeme tada je doživljaj još "bolji".

----------


## Adi

a šta Vinogradska nema neki parking desno? Ili sam krivo vidjela?

----------


## uporna

> a šta Vinogradska nema neki parking desno? Ili sam krivo vidjela?


Ima desno od samog kolnog ulaza uz breg po etažama. Inače to parkiralište je napravljeno samodoprinosom bolnice još davnih godina a koriste ga svi koji žele. 
Problem mnogih vozača je što žele doći do ispred vrata ordinacije a to stvarno nije moguće. Isto tako često je i popunjeno pa tu sad dolazi i do problema gdje ostaviti auto, pa ljudi smatraju da je bolnica dužna osigurati parking   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mihim

uporna, onda se stvarno ispricavam, nisam mislila nista lose. vjerujem da ima svakakvih ljudi. zelim ti da sve bude ok sa trudnocom  :Smile:  . ja radim u kbd pa samo branim svoje, parking je super i ima puno mjesta.

----------


## uporna

> uporna, onda se stvarno ispricavam, nisam mislila nista lose. vjerujem da ima svakakvih ljudi. zelim ti da sve bude ok sa trudnocom  . ja radim u kbd pa samo branim svoje, parking je super i ima puno mjesta.


Ma sve OK. Znam ja da nitko od cura ne misli ništa loše, jednostavno sam prilično upućena u situaciju u Vinogradskoj pa sam htjela dati sliku i sa druge strane.
Meni je drago čut da je tvoje iskustvo sa rodilištem u Vinogradskoj dobro jer ću tamo i ja ići roditi.
 :Love:

----------


## mihim

je stvarno, i od svih cura koje ja znam-puno. sad nedavno mi tamo rodila naj frendica i sestricna i prezadovoljne su svime, jako su hvalile primalju dijanu. meni je jedino hrana bila katastrofa, al to zbilja nije vazno. kad ti je termin? sretno   :Love:

----------


## uporna

> je stvarno, i od svih cura koje ja znam-puno. sad nedavno mi tamo rodila naj frendica i sestricna i prezadovoljne su svime, jako su hvalile primalju dijanu. meni je jedino hrana bila katastrofa, al to zbilja nije vazno. kad ti je termin? sretno


Daleko tamo između 10. i 20.08. ja sam još na početku.

----------


## Mrvna

Evo ja rodila 11 dana ranije :D - sve pohvale osoblju. 
Na porodu mi je bila doktorica koja se zove Mirjana, ne znam prezime, i jedna mlada sestrica - obje su bile divne! Muž me držao za jednu ruku a sestra za drugu. Ekipa na odjelu babinjača je ok, hoće pomoći.
Spavaćice - ja sam imala svoju ali i u njoj sam se preznojila tako da sam po noći bila u njihovim spavaćicama. 
Dobro će doći keksići od doma, malko su im slabi obroci (uobičajeno bolnički).

----------


## mihim

:D cestitam  :D

----------


## Nynnica

pozz drage mame..

i ja sa se odlučila roditi u Vin.nadam se da će sve dobro proći.... :D čitajući vaša iskustva

----------


## Nynnica

> pozz drage mame..
> 
> i ja sa se odlučila roditi u Vin.nadam se da će sve dobro proći.... :D čitajući vaša iskustva


  :Smile:  27+4 

i imam jedno pitanje,dobila sam od gin. 2 uputnice za prve preglede u Vin.:
1. uputnica siva: kks,guk, i urin   da li se to obavlja ujutro od 7 do 9 kako sam čula

2.uputnica crvena : uzv vs  da li se za to trebam naručiti


i to sve idem direkt na odjel ginekologije ili  :? 


unaprijed hvala  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

Moram pohvaliti i zahvaliti se cjelokupnom osoblju rodilišta u Vinogradskoj, zaista sam prezadovoljna.
Rodila sam 7.2. u 00.01h - porodila me dr. Gelo i zahvaljujem se svima!

----------


## Cubana

> Moram pohvaliti i zahvaliti se cjelokupnom osoblju rodilišta u Vinogradskoj, zaista sam prezadovoljna.
> Rodila sam 7.2. u 00.01h - porodila me dr. Gelo i zahvaljujem se svima!


Onda sam ja garant cula prvi plac tvoje bebe  :Heart:  
Naime, cijelo sam vrijeme provela u predrađaonici i "rodila" valjda 30 puta od svog poroda do odlaska doma.

----------

